
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (July 2020) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
theothermelissa
Location: US

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Tools: React, Vanilla JS, HTML/CSS, Adobe Illustrator/Photoshop,
Asana/Trello, Slack, Excel

Resume: [https://bit.ly/3ilaWWo](https://bit.ly/3ilaWWo) (slanted toward jr
dev role, but open to discussing any opportunities)

email: melissapearlmorgan@gmail.com

Hi there! I'm Melissa, and I'm looking for an entry-level remote position at a
tech or tech-adjacent company. I’ve lately taught myself React and have built
a few personal projects: cloudmaker.site and mightymorse.com. I have an
eclectic background including sales, UI/UX design, web development, and a bit
of product design and copy writing. I care deeply about both products and the
people who need them.

If your team needs a positive person with excellent communication skills who
can get things done, let’s have a zoom call! I’m confident that I can bring a
ton of value to your team.

57-second video intro:
[https://www.loom.com/share/0609ad92c39f4fec92e9dd243b106fbd](https://www.loom.com/share/0609ad92c39f4fec92e9dd243b106fbd)

~~~
highhedgehog
your resume link appears to be broken

~~~
theothermelissa
So sorry — LinkedIn strikes again. Thank you for the heads up! Here is an
updated link: [https://bit.ly/31NLeUE](https://bit.ly/31NLeUE)

------
nataz
Location: DC metro area Remote: No Willing to relocate: No Technologies: Link
analysis tools (palantir/gephi), remote sensing, data visualization and GIS
(tableau, SIG-IMINT analysis)

Résumé/CV:I don’t have a traditional HN dev background, but I do have a track
record of managing the integration of the tools, people and processes
necessary for the deployment of hundreds of millions of dollars worth of
complex hardware/sensor based engineering projects.

Knowledge/Skills:

\- Navigated and managed the US government contracting process from both sides
of the table as both a federal manager and a government contractor \-
Experience and insight into working with the US National Lab complex \-
Managed globally distributed teams that bring multimillion-dollar projects in
on time and on budget with a high degree of quality \- Negotiated agreements
and contracts with dozens of foreign governments \- Built diverse, deeply
integrated teams, with diverse skill sets (security, intelligence, science,
logistics, engineering, IT, and communications) to design solutions to complex
problems in very challenging environments \- Subject matter expert on multiple
National Security Council working groups, consultant to INTERPOL, office
interlocutor with IC, DOJ, and DOD elements \- Familiar with both executive
branch/department level/OMB and congressional authorization and appropriation
process

What I do now:

\- Program Director working in a National Security field holding an active
Q/TS/SCI w/ poly \- Manage a ~$180M+ annual budget w/ oversight of 150+ FTEs
organized into distributed teams working on complex projects in 30+ foreign
countries across the globe \- GS15 equivalent with both a policy and program
implementation background at senior USG leadership level

Previous work includes: physical and political risk assessments for clients
operating in potentially dangerous environments, sub-contractor as a national
security subject matter expert for multiple US National Laboratories, sub-
contractor for Palantir sub (back when they used to use other companies for
forward deployed), research analyst at a policy institute on defense and
intelligence topics, other interesting stuff

Email: JayCeeJobOffers@gmail.com

------
Uptrenda
Hello potential employer. I'm a generalist software engineer looking to join a
startup where the people are open and genuinely excited to be there. I'd like
to join an early stage startup where small programs still have the potential
to make a huge impact but there is enough flexibility to put my own spin on
things.

I like working with networks, embedded systems, servers, decentralized
systems, blockchain protocols, and regular application software. I can do full
stack engineering too, but my front-end knowledge is now very out of date. I
can pickup and learn most programming languages and related tools fast (so
there being technologies I don't yet know at a workplace isn't an issue for
me), and I'm comfortable 'wearing multiple hats' other than engineering.

I've designed and developed many large-scale systems, mostly crypto-finance-
related. Some of my work is on my Github already. I released the following C++
library recently:
[https://github.com/robertsdotpm/h.h](https://github.com/robertsdotpm/h.h)
Thanks for reading.

Location: Australia

Remote: Yes please

Willing to relocate: Possible in the future

Technologies: c python javascript apache-spark blockchain p2p bitcoin ethereum
node.js cryptography smart-contracts sockets dht finance trading sgx trusted-
computing linux cluster-computing cryptocurrency web-assembly server-admin
cloud-infrastructure security-auditing devops

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: matthew@roberts.pm

------
ImTechLead
Location: EU

Remote: Yes, have six years of experience working fully remotely. I have my
own company with VAT-EU.

Willing to relocate: Yes - for interesting offer

Technologies: mainly mobile - android sdk / ndk / kotlin, swift / ios, CI/CD,
DDD, TDD, BDD, OWASP, mobile security. I know python, c++, java, and i have
very strong algorithm background.

Résumé/CV/References: on request

Email: nomad.tech.lead [at] gmail

I am polish nationwide math contest finalist, CS graduate. I had possibility
to continue my master thesis related with multidimensional optimalisation as a
PHD in Australia. I have eight years professional experience. I worked in
Munich, Palo Alto, Amsterdam, Barcelona and remotely.

Some projects i worked on:

a) one of the most popular VoD application in the world - more than 15mln
installations

b) in USA i worked on fitness tracker that was preinstalled in China on 50+
mln devices

c) Amsterdam and remotely: application that was selected by google as one of
the best AR application and it was highlighted on their blog.

d) mobile consultant in EU unicorn: responsible for process improvement,
cooperation with design, management, developers. Improving KPI / OKRs

I like lean / pragmatism approach, automatisation. I wore project manager, ios
/ android architect, principle developer hats. I like to apply holistic vision
and do multidimensional optimisation in the project.

If you are looking for best in class mobile developer - ping me!

------
danielodievich
Solution Architect/Engineering Manager

    
    
      Location: Seattle, WA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: C#/Java/JavaScript, Azure/AWS, APM/DevOps, 
      Performance Tuning, System Integration, Data Mining, Tableau/PowerBI
      LinkedIn with Resume: https://www.linkedin.com/in/danielodievich/
      Email: danielodievich at live.com
    

I am an experienced developer of distributed systems, these days spending a
lot of time helping Fortune 500 companies deal with application performance
management, practice DevOps and move/debug complex workloads in a cloud.

I spent 20 years in professional services doing sofware development, systems
integration, performance improvements and refactoring/modernization for hire.

The core thing about me is that I "get things done", going to considerable
lengths to figure out complicated technical challenges.

I am tenacious in execution and proactive in solving any obstacles in the way.

If your organization has a challenging project that would benefit from having
an innovative, focused, proactive, intelligent and hard-working partner,
please let me know.I would love to talk to you!

------
Kliment
Location: Cologne, Germany

Note! Not looking for full time positions - I only take on project work.

Remote: Yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Embedded C++, Embedded C, Python, Electronics (design, layout,
prototyping, testing), 3D printing, electromechanical and robotic design and
prototyping

Résumé/CV: Email if needed

Email: kliment at 0xfb.com (yes, with a zero)

IRC: Kliment on the freenode network

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, company events and conferences.

------
slightknack
Location: Utah, USA.

Remote: Preferred.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: I primarily use Rust (Embedded, WASM, Systems) and Python
(Tensorflow, Pytorch, Numpy, Pandas, Flask). I also know C, Java, Go (libp2p),
Ruby, ML (Standard ML, OCaml), Lisp (Scheme, Clojure, Common Lisp),
JavaScript/TypeScript, and a myriad of other languages/technologies. Needless
to say, I know my way around the UNIX command line. I'm a fast learner; I hit
the ground running.

Résumé/CV: Available upon Request.

Email: hello@slightknack.dev.

GitHub: [https://github.com/slightknack](https://github.com/slightknack).

Languages: Fluent in both English and Spanish.

I'm Software Architect specializing in ML and Language Design, currently
looking for _remote part-time or contractual work_. I've been programming for
the better part of a decade; in that time, I've worked on many systems,
including a photo-realistic rendering pipeline, a content-addressed versioned
web-framework, and temporal difference prediction for self-driving cars. If
you're interested in hiring me, please don't hesitate to contact me.

------
schmookeeg
Location: Currently Portland, OR (Sellwood); I'm semi-nomadic, and have roots
in San Francisco (Nob Hill), Los Angeles (Playa Del Rey), and Cape Town
(Greenpoint) and move between them every few years; US Citizen.

Remote: Yes, and happy to ramp-up and meet periodically onsite anywhere.

Willing to relocate: No, but will travel anywhere for the above.

Technologies: Node, Postgres, Flutter, Jupyter, ELK; Anything data-related is
a happy place.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.msxpert.com/cv/](https://www.msxpert.com/cv/)

Email: mb0523@msxpert.com

Howdy -- looking for the next great thing to work on. I'm a code firefighter:
I want to ramp up, hit the problem hard, and depart when we win. I do not need
to coast underworked "just in case" \-- I do not idle very well, it makes me
restless. I do not mind doing the un-glamorous stuff nobody else wants to work
on if it gets us closer to launch (Unit tests? Docs? Debugging? CI/CD scripts?
Gimme!)

Would love to chat and learn if I can help you, your team, or your project.
C2C (preferred) or W2.

Good luck on your search! Shout if I can help.

    
    
      - Mike

------
MrStonedOne
Location: Seattle, WA, USA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Strong knowledge: php/html/mariadb/git Working knowledge:
C#/C/C++/css/jquery/arduino/tcl/Java/docker/nginx/sql Previous usage:
perl/ruby/python/batch/bash. I am also skilled at systems administration on
both linux and windows, and have a solid grasp of network engineering

Portfolio/Linkedin/email: [https://kyle.software](https://kyle.software)
(kyle@) - Contact me on linkedin or my email for a pdf resume.

Open-Source Developer and Technical Operations lead for github's most active
open source video game project (/tg/Station 13, based off of Space Station 13)
Looking for SRE/DevOps related roles as well as general SDE roles. Remote/WFH
preferred (The pandemic has exposed the human and environmental impact of
commuting, so I'll always prefer not contributing to that when better options
exist). Open to part time or short term work as well.

------
photon_lines
Location: Toronto, ON, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: I’m generally language / technology agnostic and love learning
new things. My recent focus has been on learning Rust / Go, as well as
attempting to build generalized intelligence agents using Prolog / Python. I
have a huge interest in anything relating to machine learning and automation.
Currently also self-studying particle physics / applied math.

Github: [https://github.com/photonlines](https://github.com/photonlines)

LinkedIn:
[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/nickmiljkovic](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/nickmiljkovic)

Email: nick.miljkovic1@gmail.com

I’m a software engineer / analyst looking for any roles which would give me a
chance to use my experience and knowledge in helping businesses prosper. Side
Note: I've been crazy busy with personal projects, so I'm not a 100% interview
ready at the moment. I should be ready within the next few weeks though, so if
you’re not in a rush to hire, I’d definitely love to chat!

~~~
alexcg1
Have you checked out [https://jina.ai/#/jobs](https://jina.ai/#/jobs)? We're
hiring AI engineers and full-stack developers to work on open-source neural
search

------
ivylee
Location: Greater NY

Remote: Yes, remote only

Willing to relocate: No.

I'm an experienced Python Developer, Data Scientist, Machine Learning
Engineer, winner of multiple hackathons and author of 4 patents in ML/AI/AR. I
have BS in Mathematics and MA in Statistics. I have shipped new features and
products powered by Big Data, Machine Learning and Deep Learning. I enjoy
building machine learning applications, from research and prototype to
production system. I am passionate about creating new workflows and
experiences that enhance everyday life.

Technologies:

DL/ML/CV/NLP: PyTorch, Tensorflow, Keras, caffe2, ONNX, Scikit-learn, OpenCV,
SpaCy, Gensim, FastText, NLTK

Mobile AI: Swift, CoreML, Metal API, Qualcomm Neural Processing SDK

Data science: Pandas, NumPy, SciPy, R, Jupyter Notebook, Colab, Spark, Hadoop,
Hive, Bokeh, Folium, Chart.js, ggplot2, Seaborn, Plotly, Dash, Shiny

Backend: Python, Django, Flask, Sanic, Celery, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Scala, Java,
C++, gRPC, REST, RabbitMQ, Docker

Frontend: HTML, CSS, Javascript, Vue.js, React

Cloud: AWS, GCP

Web automation: Scrapy, Selenium

More: Alexa Skill, Airtable custom block, Zapier integration

Website: ivylee.github.io, studioxolo.com

Resume: ivylee.github.io/resume.pdf

Email: ivy@studioxolo.com

------
xtracto
HN Said my post was too long, so I made a small challenge:

+[----->+++<]>+.++++++++++++..----.+++.+[-->+<]>.-----------..[--->+<]>++.++.++++++++++.+.[++>\---<]>.+[--->+<]>++.++.+++++++++++.------------.[--->+<]>\---.+[->+++<]>.[-->+<]>\---.--[--->+<]>-.++++++++++++.--.+++[->+++++<]>-.+[----->+<]>-.-------------.-.-[++>\-----<]>+.++++.++[->+++<]>.++++.+++++++++.---.+[->+++++<]>-.++++++.--.--[->++<]>-.+[-->+<]>++++++.-----.-[->++<]>.[-->+<]>+++.--.+++++.-----[->++<]>.[-->+<]>-.+[--->+<]>.[->+++<]>.+..+++++..---.---.[->++<]>-.+[-->+<]>+++++.-----[->++<]>-.-[------>+<]>\--.-[--->+<]>\----.++.----..[-->+<]>++++.----[->++<]>-.++..+[-->+<]>+++.

( clueless recruiter filter ;-) )

~~~
philbarr
so you wrote some code that generates a link to a github gist with your bio
on. if HN said your post was too long, you could have just posted the
link....? :)

~~~
wolfgang000
He could but then he would lose the charm.

------
andmikey
Location: UK (Scotland / SW England)

Remote: Sure, though I prefer onsite.

Willing to relocate: Definitely, within (western) Europe or the UK. I'm an EU
citizen with UK Settled Status: I speak fluent Polish, C1 German, and a little
bit of Danish.

Technologies: Primarily Python and the PyData stack (Pandas, scikit-learn,
Matplotlib and Seaborn, etc). Decent knowledge of SQL, Bash, and VBA. Some
experience with deep learning frameworks (Tensorflow, Keras) and Java.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/michael-
andrejczuk/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/michael-andrejczuk/), email for a
full CV.

Email: mandrejczuk (at) protonmail.com

I'm looking for 6-12 month internships / placements / contracts / etc in data
science. I'm good at breaking down problems, researching approaches,
implementing them with clean code, and presenting to stakeholders. You can see
an example data science project I've worked on here:
[https://github.com/andmikey/lendingclub-
analysis](https://github.com/andmikey/lendingclub-analysis)

I've just finished the 3rd year of my undergrad at the University of
Edinburgh. I have 12 months of internship experience, in data science,
software dev, and business intelligence. I'm taking a year out from September
2020 - September 2021.

I'm looking for something that's challenging - hard problems, a decent amount
of responsibility, and a place to grow professionally. I'm mostly interested
in:

\- Working on a team that (a) is experienced, (b) uses best practices (tests,
CI/CD, code review, etc).

\- Directly business-facing work.

If you have anything in digital privacy, or where I can use my German - even
better.

------
bicknyers
Location: Bay Area Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Not at the moment
Technologies: C/C++, Python, Java, HTML/CSS, R, Unreal Engine 4. Résumé/CV:
[https://www.shorturl.at/efinI](https://www.shorturl.at/efinI) Email:
bicknyers@gmail.com

I am a recent college grad. with a degree in Mathematics. I co-founded a video
gaming startup 3 years ago that has published products on the Unreal Engine 4
marketplace. I have experience in both corporate and research environments. I
am seeking a remote software development position in any domain, with a
preference for solving the nitty-gritty and challenging problems.

Personal Website: [https://www.nbyers.com](https://www.nbyers.com)

------
dhp_cs19
Data Scientist / Software Engineer

* Location: Sydney, Australia

* Remote: Yes

* Willing to relocate: No

* Technologies: Python stack (web and data science), JS (React, d3), Java, Postgres

* Résumé/CV: Available on request

* LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/sstl-phd/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sstl-phd/)

* Email: please contact via linked in

I am a generalist software engineer and data scientist with a (industry-
sponsored) PhD and a track record of publications in top tier conferences and
journals. I have built novel AI algorithms, machine learning models,
distributed systems, and full-stack products in multiple domains.

I am looking for a technically challenging role with an experienced team that
uses best engineering practices. I am happy to work with a different
technology stack for the right role.

~~~
alexcg1
Have you checked out [https://jina.ai/#/jobs](https://jina.ai/#/jobs)? We're
hiring AI engineers and full-stack developers to work on open-source neural
search

------
nine_k
A software engineer who started the career back in 1990s, and worked for small
startups and megacorps alike.

    
    
      Location: NYC. 
      Remote: OK.
      Willing to relocate: No. (Family, kids, etc.)
      Technologies:
      * Java, Python, JavaScript (Node, React,..): experienced.
      * TypeScript, Ruby, Scala, Haskell,..: dabbled.
      * Microservices, gRPC, ReST, common IP network stuff.
      * AWS: EC2, CloudFormation, RDS, ESR, etc.
      * Linux, Docker, common userland tools.
    

Résumé:
[http://dmitry.cheryasov.info/resume.html](http://dmitry.cheryasov.info/resume.html)
(I heard its form piques interest.)

Email: dmitry.cheryasov@gmail.com

------
Runaway852

      Location: Hong Kong (UK/British expat)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes, Preferred
      Technologies: TS/JS, Node, React, Go, Python, AWS, Containers, Linux, Modbus, SQL, CI/CD (Learning: Rust)
      Resume/CV: Please email me for CV.
      Email: gycco@protonmail.com
    

Full stack engineer based in Hong Kong with around 6 years of experience. Due
to changing political situation, I am looking for safer climates. Please email
me for further information and I'll be glad to send you my CV and tell you
more about myself and my experience.

------
vincent-xiao
Hi, I’m Vince — I’m looking to join a team as a Backend Software Engineer. I
used to work at a mobile-gaming startup in the Bay Area where I built services
in Go. In more detail, I:

\- Built microservices powered by real-time sports data (NBA and League of
Legends)

\- Developed libraries used across all services: client SDKs, an internal web
framework, data store clients, validation tools

\- Rolled out testing infrastructure for writing automated tests resulting in
faster development cycles and ongoing test coverage

\- Improved engineering standards by actively contributing to docs and reviews
related to writing idiomatic Go code, web APIs, app architecture, testing, and
error handling

Sadly, the startup wasn't able to secure a Series A round due to the recent
pandemic and I was a part of the layoffs. Before working as a software
engineer, I worked in finance and have a degree in Economics and a minor in
Computer Science from UCSD.

    
    
      Location: Los Angeles, CA
      Willing to relocate: Yes (San Francisco Bay Area)
      Remote: Yes (but would enjoy working in an office after the pandemic ends)
      Technologies: Go (Golang), Rust, Java, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, REST, gRPC
      Website: https://vincentxiao.com
      Github: https://github.com/vince-ntx
      Email: vince@vincentxiao.com
      Resume: Request via email
    

Thanks for reading! Email or message me on LinkedIn if you’d like to chat.

------
dennybritz
Remote Only

Location: Usually Japan/East Asia, but currently in Europe due to COVID

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies (reverse-chronological order):

    
    
      - AI / Deep Learning Research - previously at Google and have published papers. Mostly focused on NLP and RL, but I keep up with other subfields.
      - Infra: Devops, golang, rust, kubernetes, microservices, large-scale systems, all kinds of databases. Have managed large clusters. Used to be an early Apache Spark engineer and was in a database research group in grad school.
      - Briefly worked in algo trading (HFT-style)
      - Worked at multiple early-stage startups, so I can do other things like full-stack web or app development, but I prefer not to do these full-time. But I can help if stuff comes up.
    

Résumé/CV:

    
    
      https://dennybritz.com/about
      https://twitter.com/dennybritz
      http://github.com/dennybritz
      dennybritz [at] gmail
    

\---

Hi! 15+ years of engineering experience, and have been through a lot of
technology cycles. I'm in a decent place right now and focusing on research
and side projects. I'm not actively looking for work but I figured I would
post anyway - who knows what opportunities come along! If there's something at
the intersection of my interests I'd love to talk. Not sure myself what that
would look like, perhaps something around ML/RL research, academia, trading,
or infrastructure.

~~~
alexcg1
Have you checked out [https://jina.ai/#/jobs](https://jina.ai/#/jobs)? We're
hiring AI engineers at the moment

------
SubseaEngineer
Mechanical Engineer and R&D specialist

Location: Scotland Remote: Yes Willing to Relocate: Not at this time
Technologies: SolidWorks, Inventor, DesignSpark PCB, Mechanical Handling
Systems, Instrumentation. Email: SubseaEngineering /at/ outlook.com

Mechanical Engineering Manager and instrument designer with prototyping, R&D
and critical system experience. Over a decade of working in underwater
instrumentation, including large projects and specialised instrumentation for
unique applications. Portfolio includes large rig installation monitoring,
defence equipment, oceanographic instrumentation and other mission critical
equipment for various markets around the world.

SolidWorks (CSWA certified) and Inventor CAD system fluent, extensive ISO9001
experience. Regularly work with 3D printers and prototyping/small production
run manufacturing. Workshop facility for construction of equipment available.

Bulk of experience in underwater systems, including instrumentation and vision
systems for customers in unique applications and ROV systems. Offshore
experience in remote places, so I understand what it really means to have a
quality, mission critical piece of gear. Willing to work in most sectors,
especially R&D and small batch prototyping and production runs.

I dabble in many different types of tech and like to keep up with emergent
technologies related to the autonomous fields.

------
xelxebar
My motto: Be the _somebody_ in "Somebody should do that."

    
    
      Location: Hokkaido, Japan
      Remote: Yes (with experience)
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Google Cloud Compute, Abstract Algebra, Differential Geometry, Linux containerization, Linux kernel, virtualization, Android, iOS, postgres, sqlite, coreboot
      Programming Languages: POSIX Shell, C, Objective C, J, x86 assembly, Haskell, Java, Scheme, Python, Lua, Clojure, Perl 5
      Natural Languages: Japanese (business conversational), Spanish (business conversational), English (native)
      Degree: MS in Applied Mathematics
      Résumé/CV: https://wilsonb.com/cv.pdf
      GitHub: https://github.com/xelxebar
      Email: See CV above
    

Between personal and professional experience, I can boast over 20 years spent
tinkering on, hacking on, and programming with Linux. This means that I am
comfortable walking all over the the stack and am familiar with everything
from low-level execution details to high-devel user interface philosophies.
With an eclectic background, I find it hard to reduce myself to paper and a
few meagre words; however, give me a chance to meet your team, and I can
guarantee we will find common ground and mutual value.

Qualities in my ideal team are strong communication, mentorship opportunities
(both recieving and giving), as well as maximally valuing, using, and sharing
each others' skills. I would love to work in a non-C-like language such as
Haskell, Lisp, J/APL, Forth, Prolog, etc.

I am bursting with the desire to offer my skills and knowledge. Let's make it
happen!

------
renaudg

      Location: London, UK
      Remote: Yes for the foreseeable future.
      Willing to relocate: No
      Summary : Senior DevOps / Site Reliability Engineer & tech lead. Ex-Facebook, 20 years of experience. Permanent or contract (open to part-time)
      Technologies: AWS / GCP, Kubernetes, Linux, IaC, cloud native ecosystem tools. 
      LinkedIn : https://www.linkedin.com/in/renaudguerin
      Résumé/CV: https://renaudguerin.net/cv.pdf
      Email: jobs@renaudguerin.net
    

I'm a senior engineer & tech lead with 20 years of experience building and
operating online services, including at Facebook, large ISPs and many small
startups.

While DevOps / SRE is my core skillset, I'm also a "T-shaped" engineer who can
help with tech stack decisions, systems design, operational best practices,
mentoring and providing general engineering wisdom.

I excel at understanding short vs long-term trade-offs, tackling performance
bottlenecks & technical debt, and quickly learning and assessing new pieces of
tech. I also have keen awareness of product & business matters.

I'm currently a freelancer, but willing to consider employment or co-founding
opportunities in a senior DevOps or tech lead role, preferably at an early
stage startup.

------
checkyoursudo
// I am posting this on behalf of my partner.

I am an intellectual property specialist with more than 10 years of experience
in IP management, protection, strategy, and analysis. I am a licensed US
patent attorney. I have been an Assistant Chief IP Counsel of a
technology/manufacturing firm. I have worked as a patent lawyer for an
international, Fortune 100 technology/manufacturing corporation. I have been a
lawyer at one of the world’s premiere IP law firms. I was a US patent
examiner. I have extensive IP experience in the US, Europe, and Asia.

I am looking for a job as an IP/business manager or strategist. I would
consider jobs as a legal officer or corporate counsel, if the fit was good.

My technology strengths are primarily in pharm, med device, immunology, bio,
and chem, food, and ag, though I have worked so many different areas it would
be difficult to list all of my competencies here.

I am qualified to be responsible for a division of a large corp, the IP
department of a medium sized firm, and the entire legal dept of a small to
moderate sized firm. My long-term goal is to become CEO of a small or medium
sized firm.

My preference is Germany and currently will only consider Europe. My English
is native, and my German is good.

    
    
      Location: Germany (visa assistance req), Sweden (no visa assistance needed), will consider elsewhere in EU (with visa assistance)
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Intellectual property law, patent law
      Résumé/CV: will email to confirmed company agent/officer/etc
      Email: tmphn@p8y.org

------
IrisChase
Location: Florida, USA; but looking for a change

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, anywhere that seems interesting

Technologies: Modern C++, Linux. Familiar with SDL2, Cairo, Catch2, Qt,
Sqlite3. "Comfortable at all levels of the stack but doesn't know assembly
(not scared of it tho)"

Résumé/CV: It's not much to look at if you've seen my github

Email: "iris" atatatatatatata "enesda" D-D-D-D-D-D-D-D-D-DOT-commmmmmm (Scrape
that, bots...)

Primary passion is for native app development in the
creative/entertainment/art industry.

I've spent the last few years developing a declarative GUI programming
language
([https://github.com/IrisChase/IVD](https://github.com/IrisChase/IVD)) on my
own. A project that spun out of its development called "Reprodyne", is a
system for recording manual testing sessions for automatic regression testing
([https://github.com/IrisChase/Reprodyne](https://github.com/IrisChase/Reprodyne)).

Self-taught, started doing non-trivial personal projects in C++ 7+ years ago.

Available for a fulltime position, can start immediately, no work
authorization required to work in the US, but willing to consider relocation
to another country for the right position.

------
pvtmert
Location: Istanbul, Turkey

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (EU preferred)

Technologies: Linux/Bash, Python+Flask, C, Javascript+NodeJS, Docker, Make,
Java/Kotlin/Android, Kubernetes/K8s, Arduino/IoT/ESP32 and Raspberry Pi
(mostly hobby stuff)

Resume/CV:
[https://src.n0pe.me/~mert/cv.pdf](https://src.n0pe.me/~mert/cv.pdf)

Email: pvtmert at gmail dot com

Web: [https://mert.akeng.in](https://mert.akeng.in)

I currently work as a Systems Engineer at iyzico (leading Fintech startup in
Turkey) and previously done Fullstack as a freelancer and side-projects.

Even though I havent listed here, I am open to new tech/code, doing different
things. ([https://github.com/pvtmert](https://github.com/pvtmert)) Not really
having a 'goal', so different things are absolutely ok. I have built multiple
projects while and after university, which this year I'm graduated.

I've been the 'joker' person mostly. I am the go-to person for technical
questions or 'google' in the company.

I'm looking forward to leave Turkey (because you know, politics and economy is
really bad) for preferably Europe.

I've contributed to Swift, Go, Objective-C but my understanding on those are
in basic level. I am open to new things / small guidence will be enough to
kickstart me :)

~~~
pvtmert
...

For Devops parts I have experience with:

\- Containers/Docker: Transitioned half of the stack to containerized
environment in my current position)

\- Java/Maven build and release (managed and maintained releases, bit legacy
stuff via Bamboo on-prem)

\- Android release/build and signing via GitLab runner

\- K8s on-prem cluster setup & maintenance

\- Internal structure setup & maintenance, namely DHCP/DNS (dnsmasq and
unbound) Nginx, a little HAProxy, NFS, SSH

\- I've setup Kafka cluster, Splunk Enterprise, Apache Airflow, Zabbix among
other stuff I don't remember rightnow.

\- I personally managed Iven's entire cloud for 2yrs (AWS and Digitalocean)
and personally using GCP and DO for 4 years.

For Fullstack:

\- Java and Kotlin Android development

\- Experience with Vanilla JS and various peripheral API's in browser, eg
WebBluetooth

\- Experience with Flask and Python, also written 'middleware' applications
which converts custom TCP/UDP or Embedded Serial protocols into structured
JSON and vice-versa

\- NodeJS experience similarly to python. My apps mostly run inside Raspberry
Pi's inside refrigerators :)

\- A little experience with Java/spring-boot (mostly debugging production
stuff)

\- Visualisation experience with three.js, Processing, and p5.js

\- A plain PHP experince not tied to any framework etc)

\- A little side-project/PoC/demo experince with Flutter

\- C experience is mostly systems-programming (nowadays python) and embedded
development (esp32, arduino etc)

------
theiangray

      Location: Cambodia 
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, SQL, Excel (Analysis ToolPak), G Suite, Jupyter, Tableau, HTML & CSS, Windows/Linux/Mac
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/ian-gray/
      Email: ian@grayburns.com
    
    

Hello! I'm a fresh data analyst and seasoned business generalist with
experience in project and operations management. I commenced my career as a
field service technician and earned my stripes managing projects in
telecommunications, electronics maintenance, and construction.

I decided that I what I really wanted was to work with data so I started my
journey teaching myself the basics and common tools. Currently I'm undertaking
my bachelor degree through Deakin's Cloud Campus in economics and business
analytics and I'm seeking work to complement my studies. I'm looking for an
entry level role or internship in data analysis but I'm also open to other
opportunities including contract or project work.

I am originally from Australia but presently in Cambodia on an EG visa and
looking to relocate when travel restrictions ease. Will consider all
opportunities and very negotiable with working arrangements and remuneration.

------
bryanmgreen
Location: Los Angeles , CA (LA)

Remote: Onsite or Remote (and willing to time shift)

Willing to relocate: Not at this time

Résumé:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/bryanmgreen/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bryanmgreen/)

Website: [https://www.BryanMGreen.com](https://www.BryanMGreen.com)

Email: in bio

\---

Bio: Laid off last year after company was sold and lost another job because of
COVID. 8+ year full-stack professional marketing leader with product
management and design experience. Have worked with global and local
organizations. Skills and experiences are broad as I've had a hand in
everything from digital to offline marketing, sales, partnerships, and public
relations. Have experience leading 8+ person teams but happy to work solo.
Believe Product & Marketing grow together. Storytelling and design is always
at the heart of my work.

Looking For: Preferably senior roles in marketing or account management or any
opportunity in product management; I'm open to hear what you need. No job is
too small. Full-time, contract, or project.

\---

Even if you don't have an opportunity, but have a question about branding,
marketing, or product, I'm happy to share my perspective free of charge! Would
love to be helpful, keep myself busy, and connect. Thanks!

------
westoncb
\-----------------------------------

    
    
      Location: Tucson, AZ (USA)
    
      Remote: yes (plenty of experience with this)
    
      Willing to relocate: maybe, esp. NYC or Chicago
    
      Technologies: javascript, React, three.js, webgl, Node, Electron, Java, Objective-C; a little: Scala, Rust, Elixir/Phoenix
    
      Portfolio: http://westoncb.com/projects
    
      Résumé/CV: http://westoncb.com/resume.html
    
      Email: westoncb at google's mail service

\-----------------------------------

I'm looking for work as either a full-time employee, or on a contract basis.
My specialties are around computer graphics and developing tools with
difficult UI requirements, but I'm a good person to have around for any kind
of project where you need someone who can prioritize effectively, learn
quickly, communicate well, and do whatever needs to be done on the development
side.

Most of my professional experience has been as an early startup employee,
though I've also done a variety of work on a contract basis, from advising and
leading development on a web-based CAD tool project, to helping artists to
implement their ideas in software, to doing R&D for a LiDAR point cloud
"surface reconstruction" project.

------
seniorrubydev
Location: Germany, Bavaria

Remote: Yes, occasional on-site meet-ups or retreats are welcome

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, MySQL, PostgreSQL, JSON API, Sidekiq,
Redis, AWS, Heroku, RSpec

Email: seniorrubyengineer@gmail.com

Senior Ruby Engineer with more than fourteen years of profound knowledge in
building web applications based on Ruby on Rails at scale (>10M users, >20M
daily requests). Strong focus on performance optimization (algorithms, SQL
optimization, scaling), site reliability (monitoring, debugging, bug fixing)
and maintenance/refactoring of huge, legacy Rails applications (major Rails
updates, extracting services).

Looking for a Tech Lead role in a team of about 6-18 developers or a VP
Engineering/CTO position in a startup in an early stage. I like to work
autonomously and pro-actively on hard and difficult tasks. I mentor juniors
and train my teammates to make good architecture and design decisions. A co-
worker once called my a wizard: A deep thinker who doesn't need guidance with
magical results. I prefer to not being micro-managed nor to be put on the
critical path. But to have the freedom and trust to choose what next steps to
take to make your applications better for your customers and the development
environment more appealing to the team.

------
Sparkenstein
Location: Pune Remote: Yes, (fulltime/parttime) Willing to relocate: No
Technologies: JavaScript, Nodejs, Python, Rust, Vue, React, Postgres, Mongo,
Docker, Nginx, Bootstrap, Bulma, Tailwind, Linux and so on Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1gR5l4PAscexn3J0_OvAjOBCkAB-...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1gR5l4PAscexn3J0_OvAjOBCkAB-1ZdhV/view)
Email: spark@fosslife.com

Hey, I am a full stack NodeJS developer. also knows Python well. Worked on
Multiple open source projects (github.com/fosslife). I am also a tech
Writer/Speaker. Have given multiple talks on JavaScript/Rust etc in meetups.
Checkout my LinkedIn for some of them
([https://www.linkedin.com/in/Sparkenstein](https://www.linkedin.com/in/Sparkenstein)).
Currently, I am learning Rust. I was the winner on National level Hackathon by
Govt. of India leading a team of 6 people in my college, worked with Ministry
of AYUSH, India as well. I also host my own services like pastebin/storages/my
own blog etc. Looking for a remote opportunity preferably in NodeJS/TypeScript

------
recruitersmv

      Location: Southern California
      Remote: Yes, I have over 3 years of experience working 
      remotely. 
      Willing to relocate: Most likely no, but will consider 
      Austin
      Technologies: Over 10 years experience in the recruiting 
      and sourcing industry. I currently use Python scripts in 
      my sourcing, but I am not a Python programmer (yet). 
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/recruitersmv/
      Full Resume available upon request. 
      Email: Same as my Linkedin @ Gmail 
    

In my most recent role I was the sole person responsible for the recruiting
organization at the early stage startup
[https://lacuna.ai](https://lacuna.ai). I created a recruiting workflow from
the ground up and led the startup from stealth through funding rounds and
increased the headcount from 15 to 45 in less than a year.

Hired senior-level and above engineers, product managers, and sales and
marketing professionals. Partnered with hiring managers to continuously refine
the white-glove candidate hiring process experience. Automated on-boarding by
collaborating with the engineering PM, accounting and HR.

Adapted the interviewing process to be fully virtual during the shutdown.
Created and led a summer engineering internship program. Supplied the Product
and Partnerships teams with in-depth business research when hiring slowed.
Provided emotional leadership during the COVID and BLM crises including
working from home tips and anti-racism educational resources.

Looking for a Senior Technical Recruiter position, or, a Talent Manager
position, preferably for a smaller startup with a socially meaningful product.

------
Fej
Location: NYC metro area/NJ/New Jersey/NY/New York (US)

Remote: Yes, physical presence would be preferred in the future once the
present crisis has passed, but not required

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: HTML5/CSS3/ES7 (JavaScript), Python, Java, C

Email: j at the domain immediately below

Résumé: [https://fej.io/resume](https://fej.io/resume)

A bit more info: [https://fej.io/about.html](https://fej.io/about.html)

GitHub: [https://github.com/nuclearfej](https://github.com/nuclearfej)

Recently graduated from the Stevens Institute of Technology in NJ, right next
to NYC - CS bachelor's degree with a minor in philosophy. Worked with Node.js,
Vue.js, and Postgres in the web ecosystem, plus a bit of PHP and React; I use
Python for everyday scripting and a heavier language (C++ or Java) for larger
tasks. I'm currently working with a professor on writing a mobile (responsive)
version of an existing web app and fixing legacy PHP code.

Always excited to try new languages, frameworks, methodologies - you name it.
I love to learn new things and branch out.

Serious recruiters also welcomed.

Please don't hesitate to leave a comment with any questions. Thank you for
looking.

I am a citizen of the US.

------
alexvoda

      Location: Romania, Bucharest
      Remote: Yes (Preferred)
      Willing to relocate: No
      Willing to travel for work: Yes(depending on country)
      Technologies:
        - Languages: C#, Powershell, F#, Rust, Typescript, Python, HTML
    
        - Microsoft: .Net(&Core), Linq, Asp.Net (&Core)
    
        - Databases: SQL Server, PostgreSql, Sqlite, Dataphor
    
        - Testing: Selenium, SqlMap, Owasp Zap, Fiddler
    
        - In the past: Unity, PHP, MySql, Oracle, Apache Web Server, IIS, Objective-C, Cocoa, C, C++, Visual Basic, Delphi, Java
    
        - Learning: React, Angular, Vue.JS, Docker, Kubernetes
    
        - Curious about for the future: Julia, Tensorflow, PyTorch, Qt, Electron, Sphinx/Solr/Lucene, Lua, Ada, Neo4J
      Résumé/CV: On request
      Email: alexvoda@vivaldi.net
    

I have been employed in software development for almost 10 years and have
written code for more than 15. I have worked backend, frontend(web and native,
mobile and desktop), databases and testing throughout my time. I am currently
updating my knowledge about frontend as I would like to return to it and I am
most excited by opportunities to work in Rust. Throughout my career I have
built a very systemic view point.

------
george87

      Location: London, UK
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Maybe
      Technologies: Java (SE, EE, Spring, Swing), JavaScript/TypeScript (Node, React, Vue, Electron), Python, SQL, REST, GraphQL, AWS, GCP, Git, etc.
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/georgetanev/
      Email: georgejazzt@gmail.com
    

I am an experienced software engineer with a master's degree in computer
science and a very versatile skill set. Since 2010, I have worked for various
clients and companies, helping them grow by utilizing software and technology,
efficiently and effectively. My experience includes building web and desktop
applications, orchestrating ETL pipelines, managing IT and data
infrastructures, and things of similar nature. I particularly enjoy developing
customer-facing solutions and handling the entire software development life
cycle. Some of my academic research has been published by IEEE and OEIS.

If you want to talk and/or get a copy of my full résumé, please reach out via
email.

------
prj_07
Location: Pacific Northwest

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Machine Learning Libraries (NumPy, Scikit-learn, Pandas,
PyTorch, fastai, TensorFlow, Keras, Turi Create), Data Visualization Libraries
(Matplotlib, Seaborn), Web App Frameworks (Flask), API’s, Google Cloud
Platform, AWS (EC2, RDS, S3), Heroku, Git, Bash, JavaScript, MongoDB,
PostgreSQL, Geographic Information Systems

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/perryrjohnson/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/perryrjohnson/)

Personal site: [http://perryrjohnson.com](http://perryrjohnson.com)

Email: perryrjohnson7@gmail.com

===

Hey! I’m Perry, a data scientist and engineer who’s spent time in farm tech,
e-commerce, quantitative finance, and crypto. I have experience building data
pipelines, machine learning models, web applications and working with APIs,
working mostly in Python. I love leveraging data, machine learning and
software to solve meaningful problems. Please reach out if you’re working on
anything data related. Here are a few of my recently published projects:
[https://medium.com/@perryrjohnson7](https://medium.com/@perryrjohnson7)

------
dvt
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Résumé/CV: [https://dvt.name/resume/](https://dvt.name/resume/)

Blog: [https://dvt.name/](https://dvt.name/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/dvx](https://github.com/dvx)

Email: david.titarenco AT Google's email service

I'm an expert engineer and data professional interested in consulting and
architecting data pipelines. At Edmunds.com, I worked on a fairly successful
ad-tech product and my team bootstrapped a data pipeline using Spark,
Databricks, and microservices built with Java, Python, and Scala.

These days, I work for a "new media" company you probably heard of and, over
the past year, I re-built an ETL Kubernetes stack, including data loaders and
extractors that handle >10,000 API payload extractions daily.

My area of expertise includes data interoperability with Facebook Marketing,
Facebook Graph, Instagram Graph, Google DFP, Salesforce, etc. That I'm a top-
tier developer goes without saying. I'm interested in flexing my consulting
muscle and can help with best practices, architecture, and hiring.

Would love to connect even if it's just for networking!

------
ag_user123
Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment

Technologies: JavaScript, ES6+, React.js, Redux, Gatsby, GraphQL, Node.js,
Express, D3.js, Wordpress, React Native, Bootstrap, Webpack, PostgreSQL, AWS,
Heroku, Firebase, TypeScript and more.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD6...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD6MR_ja/view)

Email: mail@andrejgajdos.com

I am a full-stack web developer with over six years of experience delivering
software. I have worked for clients all around the world in many different
industries. I have delivered solutions for solo founders, startups, digital
agencies and big companies, such as Apple. I have background in computer
science and am able to create everything from small business websites to
custom web applications.

Personal Website: [https://andrejgajdos.com](https://andrejgajdos.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos)

Github: [https://github.com/AndrejGajdos](https://github.com/AndrejGajdos)

------
syngrog66
Location: Colorado, USA

Remote: Yes or onsite

Willing to relocate: Yes (USA)

Technologies: Python, Java, web dev, SQL, Linux, Docker, cloud, C/C++, git,
distributed systems, threading, performance & scalability,
cryptocurrency/blockchain, some ML (Bayesian, OLS regression, game actor AI)

Domain Experience: travel, real estate, education, foreign/online adversarial
propaganda/disinfo (APD), gaming, sims, cryptocurrency/blockchain, leadgen
auction engines

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/13e3tdkKYcaNx6X34nd5BtK7amWy...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/13e3tdkKYcaNx6X34nd5BtK7amWytVRVQ/view)

Email: groglogic+hn2hire20207@gmail.com

decades of programming. solid computing system fundamentals. problem solving.
brainstorming. prototyping. communication. technical team lead. software
architect. SRE-ish. author of cheatsheet on Software Performance &
Scalability. tech research, due diligence and consulting for US State
Department. indie game engine creator since childhood. wrote & shipped a
zombie apocalypse simulation a decade ago -- which was much more fun than
coronavirus. in free time lately designing a sim to teach about democracy
collapse risks

------
subpixel
Technical Writer

    
    
      Location: Raleigh NC
      Remote: Yes, or research triangle
      Willing to relocate: Open to conversation
      Technologies: Git, SQL, SSG (Jekyll/Gatsby/Hugo/etc), some Ruby and Javascript.
      Résumé/CV: https://bit.ly/2As6EuQ
      Email: rnd4@columbia.edu
    

I want to help your team create docs and product-focused content that are so
good they preempt support requests and become a significant driver of growth.

I'm currently a technical product manager, but my superpower is collecting,
synthesizing, and disseminating information that empowers developers and
technical audiences. Explication is my flow state, and I love the challenge of
unpacking complicated topics so real people can accomplish their goals with
software.

With a background that spans journalism, web development, and teaching, I'm
equally comfortable liaising with engineers and stakeholders across
departments, building web sites with modern SSG tools (what some call the
Jamstack), and working at the command line.

I'm looking to be hired, but if you're part of an open-source project with
docs I can build and/or improve I'm very happy to talk.

------
alehander42
Location: Bulgaria, Sofia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Ruby, Python, Nim, Go, Typescript, Elixir. Mostly personal stuff
with: C, Rust, Rust, a bit of Assembly. Other: PostgreSQL, gdb scripting,
various compilers, Docker, Linux: system stuff

Email: alehander42@gmail.com

Resume/CV: on request

A programmer with interest in compiler design, tooling and system programming.
Experience with web development and tooling: worked on web apps, docker-
related tooling and as the main developer of a visual debugging environment.

A contributor to the Nim ecosystem and Nim compiler.

Author/co-author of open source compiler/tooling related projects (idiomatic
translation of programming languages: Languist, Pseudo, others) and libraries
in Nim, Ruby. Contributed a bit to Elixir tokenizer. More examples at
[https://github.com/alehander92](https://github.com/alehander92)

Wants to focus on system/tooling programming (more low level than web
development): language doesnt matter too much. Experimented/played with
different technologies(but still has much to learn). Interested in type
systems, architecture and interesting tools.

Looking for place where i can do meaningful hard work and learn more.

------
dminzi
Location: New York City/Los Angeles

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (Tensorflow, Numpy, Matplotlib), C++, tiny bit of Neo4J

Resume: please email for the full thing, but I’ll explain a bit of my
experience below.

Email: dleviminzi@gmail.com

I am a student looking for experience. Getting paid would be awesome for me,
but more than anything I need to learn. I go to UCLA and study mathematics of
computation. I’ve taken all of the normal cs course load. Some of my favorite
classes have been Networks(math), and Computational Medical Imaging(CS). For
the former I worked on a project analyzing brain atlases (maps) of psychiatric
cs healthy patients. For the latter, I examined a variety of super resolution
techniques (EDSR, WDSR, RAISR). I compared performance and compute. In the end
I wrote a paper that proposed a hybrid of those models that would be most
realistic for a hospital setting.

I decided on this major late, so last summer I took courses to catch up. Of
course I had expected that would be an okay decision because I could get
experience this summer. I was meant to be doing data analysis of small
businesses in different neighborhoods for a laboratory on campus.
Unfortunately, the data cannot be shared remotely per contract and so I lost
that opportunity. I really would like to get some experience and not just for
the resume. I’ve loved coding in school and I want to make sure that I love
coding in a real setting before I enter the workforce. If there is even the
tiniest part of your work that you wish you could offload to some grunt, I’ll
do it happily.

On an unrelated note, if anybody has any advice for me given what they’ve
read, I’d really appreciate it.

------
vladdoster
Location: Boston or Nashville Remote: Yes/No Willing to relocate: No
Technologies: Python (since 2013), Java 8+, Docker/Singularity/OCI, Devops
related tech.

Email: mvdoster@gmail.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/vladdoster/](https://github.com/vladdoster/)

Resume/CV: [https://vdoster.com](https://vdoster.com)

WIT '19 new grad looking for work in backend / devops development. Passionate
about anything infrastructure and run a multi-node automated homelab in spare
time.

Currently on contract as a DevOps/API engineer at Harvard Medical school in
the research department. I have written wrappers that are easy to integrate
for workflows, upgrade services via Puppet, and help maintain compute cluster
(11k cores & multi-pB storage).

Always excited to try new languages, frameworks, methodologies - you name it.
Recently worked on project revolving around container security and submission
of user containers.

I love learning and solving problems with elegant solutions.

Please don't hesitate to leave a comment with any questions. Thank you for
looking.

I am a citizen of the US.

------
niteshsarode
Location: San Francisco, US

Remote: Yes (onsite preferred)

Willing to relocate: Anywhere in US (also in Canada,Europe if visa is
sponsored)

Technologies: Python, Flask, React, ElasticSearch, PostgreSQL, Docker, AWS,
GCP, REST, Java, Android, JavaScript, Spark, Django, Angular, MongoDB, Git

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1v_llBTzCePoXVuoJwzTQigA5rG7...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1v_llBTzCePoXVuoJwzTQigA5rG7_qISz/view?usp=sharing)

Email: sarodenitesh.89@gmail.com

Website: [http://niteshsarode.github.io](http://niteshsarode.github.io)

Hi Folks, I am highly passionate about building tech products mainly in
fintech, healthtech, AI and data. I am looking for full-time opportunities as
Software/Data Engineer in companies/startups building cool products that will
enhance the living of people in society. Please reach me at the given email
address if you want to know about my interests and talent.

------
jasey
Location: Sydney, Australia

Remote: Yes

Will to relocate: Yes, depending on location and opportunity Technologies:
Fullstack Web (C#.net, PHP, Golang), Native Mobile (Swift on iOS & Android),
AWS cloud

Resume:
[http://mindfsck.net/resume/cv_jason_whatson.pdf](http://mindfsck.net/resume/cv_jason_whatson.pdf)

Email: jason@mindfsck.net

    
    
       - Over 10 years software development experience in Fullstack Web dev & Mobile (4 years in senior roles)
       - Mobile app with over 100k downloads rated 4.5 stars on iOS & Android
       - I have a very diverse and knowledgeable technical skill set, across full stack development, mobile app development & AWS cloud
       - I have a good track record of professionally developing, testing, and delivering software solutions for stakeholders 
    

Im very open to learning new technologies, so please don't hesitate to get in
contact if I am not 100% across your tech stack

Additional Keywords: Java, Postgresql, MySQL, Microsoft SQL, GIT, Linux,
ReactJS, Angular.js, Serverless, Lambda, S3, SES, SNS, Cloudfront, RDS,
Wordpress, GraphQL

------
ssjn
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: SQL, Python(pandas, numPy, matplotlib), Excel, Tableau, Alteryx

Resume/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/jainsoniya

email: soniyajain (at) protonmail.com

I am a finance professional having 5 years of big4 consulting + industry
experience in analyzing financial data and communicating insights to the
management. I am transitioning into Data Analytics and looking for data
analyst roles preferably in finance domain.

------
caseydm

      Location: Omaha, NE
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python Django and Flask
      Résumé/CV: https://pycare.com
      Email: casey@pycare.com
    

I specialize in the upkeep and growth of python web applications. I can help
you with:

\- Content updates \- Performance improvements \- Security updates

My service is proactive and designed to keep a Django or Flask web app running
in tip-top shape.

------
codetrotter
Location: Gjøvik, Norway / Oslo, Norway

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Rust, Swift

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: erik@nordstroem.no

I’ve been interested in software development basically since forever. I’ve
been programming for many years, both personally and professionally. I’ve used
quite a few different languages and technologies.

I am looking to work either on server backends in Rust, or on app development
for Apple platforms (macOS and/or iOS) using Swift and SwiftUI.

I am dedicated to the profession of software development and I care deeply
about building high quality software. High quality software to me means taking
all of security, performance, and user experience very seriously. However, I
personally also believe that the greatest software is purpose built for some
key areas of usage, and that the user should be expected to put in some non-
trivial amount of effort too in order to learn how to use the software.

On my past-time I enjoy making music. So an opportunity to work on software
directly related to music making would be extra interesting. But basically I
would work on whatever, as long as it is something that would be of real use
and value to its users.

------
mishftw
Hybrid engineer & recent grad (December 2019) with 4+ yrs of hands on
experience. Happy to work on product/strategy/architecture or full-
stack/generalist SWE. Not afraid to flex sales/ops muscles either. Growth
mindset,high EQ, laid back but get work done. Excellent communicator who can
communicate to technical and non-technical stakeholders alike.

After college I was working on my own venture but pandemic resulted in a loss
of funding. Hoping to join a team where I can have an impact, learn + grow,
and add value to people + product. Available on contract (project basis) or
full-time.

Location: Ann Arbor, Michigan (planning to move by August 2020)

Remote: Yes (preferred during pandemic)

Willing to relocate: Yes - anywhere in US, Canada (open to others case by
case)

Technologies: Cloud (AWS/Azure/some GCP), Front-end (React/Vue), Backend
(Node.js, Python), C++ , IoT, Robotics/ROS, Linux (preferred)

Résumé/CV: request via email or
[https://linkedin.com/in/mish](https://linkedin.com/in/mish)

Email: mishftw -at- umich -dot- edu

------
saelamin
\----------------------------------------------------------

* Location: Atlanta, GA USA

* Remote: Yes

* Willing to relocate: No

* Technologies: Full stack developer and designer. PHP, Laravel, Javascript, ES6, React, jQuery, HTML/CSS, SASS, LESS, MySQL, AWS, Linux, Web APIs, RESTful APIs, WordPress, Elasticsearch, Algolia

* Resume/CV: [http://23andwalnut.com](http://23andwalnut.com), [https://buildlaunchapp.com](https://buildlaunchapp.com)

\----------------------------------------------------------

Full stack developer and designer. 15 years total programming experience, 10+
years building for the web, 5 years technology and strategy consulting. I
provide full service software development and combine strategy, technology,
and design to solve complex business challenges. Extensive experience taking
projects from concept all the way through launch and have worked with clients
of all sizes, from individuals and startups to multinational enterprise
companies.

\----------------------------------------------------------

* Email: projects [at] 23andwalnut.com

\----------------------------------------------------------

------
mgallowa

      Location: Edmonton, Alberta, Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Javascript/Typescript (React/Redux, Node, Express), Python (Django/Flask), GraphQL/REST, MySQL/PostgresSQL/MongoDB/Redis, Docker, AWS LESS/SASS/CSS, git
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Vxw2vMtiwsl0G_wb3akjs6jFfE0jVTE9/view?usp=sharing
      Email: Mark.Galloway@ualberta.ca
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/mgallowa/
      Github: https://github.com/MarkGalloway
      Timezone: UTC -6
      Desired Role: Senior Software Engineer
    

I have 6 years of experience developing high-traffic, full-stack web
applications. I've built everything from social media app backends to very
complex dashboards to mobile-first Progressive Web Apps to web-based, event-
driven games. I've also designed and deployed large, distributed, and scalable
cloud infrastructures. I've often had full ownership of these projects, with
junior developers underwing. I've planned milestones, set and met deadlines,
and empowered my colleagues to deliver their best. I strongly enjoy teaching
others and helping my teams work together to meet ambitious goals.

I have a solid grasp of software engineering fundamentals and system design. I
believe in clean and simple solutions. I prefer readable, consistent, and
testable code over clever code. I'm motivated to exceed requirements and have
an end result that is both performant and provides a superior user experience.

I'm looking to work for a company that has a strong culture around
communication, iteration, and collaboration. I want to solve hard problems,
learn new things, and be passionate about what I'm building. I prefer to take
ownership of large features and the responsibility that comes with it.

------
speeder

      Location: Brazil
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes (currently attempting to get Spanish citizenship due to being of spanish-descent)
    
      Technologies: Lua, C, C++, PHP, Hugo, Allegro, Obj-C, Java, Music composition software, 3D software, design software, a lot of random stuff, always willing to learn more.
    
      Résumé/CV: www.coderofworlds.com
    
      Email: mauricio.gomes@coderofworlds.com
    

I have a game design degree, and made in the past an arcade game (cabinet
carpentry and all), board game, ERP software, OCR software, a bunch of stuff
using OpenCV, iOS and Android games and apps, websites, game mods, simulations
and a lot of other things. Currently I am working as CMO and want to get back
to inventing things, can be hardware even instead of software, as long I am
creating things I am happy.

Also I am looking for opportunities that will let me earn enough resources to
support a multiple children household, I don't have any kids yet but married
recently, and both me and my wife want multiple kids.

------
howard941
Firmware Engineer

Location: Sarasota

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Very unlikely

Technologies: Sensors; Communications; Drone/UAV/robotics: New product
development; Sustainment; Embedded/firmware/bare metal, FreeRTOS, NuttX;
*nix/RF/crypto; Kinetis KE Cortex M0+ & M4, Nordic Semi's M4 SOC, ST's M4
ARMs, Espressif's ESP8266, Microchip dsPIC; realtime; IAR, gcc via MCUXpresso
& Kinetis Dev and TrueStudio & unix like systems; MPLAB-X IDE; Embedded
FreeBSD; Embedded Linux on for ex. Raspberry Pi / Broadcom BCM2837; PX4 drone
NuttX on STM32F4; gdb; clang; UML; debugging development prototype hardware;
embedded HTTP server; grid support power generation systems; TCP and UDP over
IP; Ethernet; power line communications; RS-485; RV-C CANBUS; Bluetooth LE;
LoRA; Battery powered devices; storage scopes; visual studio; Java w/Android
Studio; GNSS; NEMA cybersecurity and IoT council member. Licensed attorney &
pilot (ASEL/IA); amateur radio extra class

Resume: Please request by email

Email: hginfla@gmail.com

------
nikelin
Location: Sydney, Australia

Remote: Yes (only in exceptional situations while waiting for the legal stuff
required for relocation)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Degree: BS in Software Engineering

Technologies: Scala, Akka, cats, fs2, http4s, Java 11, React/Redux/Relay,
React Native, GraphQL, CQRS, Event Sourcing

LinkedIn:
[https://au.linkedin.com/in/nikelin](https://au.linkedin.com/in/nikelin)

CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1T8bDHt1S-FcutWbhN1kS6NE408Z...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1T8bDHt1S-FcutWbhN1kS6NE408Z6sKhD)

E-mail: cyril@nikelin.ru

Looking for a US project to join. I am an experienced software engineering
with 10+ years of full-stack development and people management experience.
Last 4 years I've been working for a large publishing house in Australia
leading a cross-functional team of 6. I'm looking for an engineer, tech lead
or a tech co-founder position ideally in a product company.

Please, feel free to reach out to me over e-mail or give me a call (better
e-mail, though).

------
Datenstrom
Location: DC

Remote: Yes, only remote for now

Willing to relocate: Maybe, Eventually

Technologies: PyTorch, TensorFlow, DVC, NumPy, Ray/Tune, ROS, ROS2, MoveIt!,
DDS, LCM, OpenCV, Matplotlib, GStreamer, Python, Rust, Julia, C/C++, Nvidia
SDK, Bash, LaTeX, R, Nix, AWS, Jupyter Notebook

Résumé/CV:
[https://resume.datenstrom.io/derek_goddeau_software_engineer...](https://resume.datenstrom.io/derek_goddeau_software_engineer.pdf)

Email: In CV or on my site

Site: [https://datenstrom.io/](https://datenstrom.io/)

I've been working on avionics and robotics for nearly 15 years, recently with
a heavy focus on autonomy through machine learning and deep learning. I've
successfully rapidly prototyped a number of systems from single agent robotic
arm manipulation to multi-agent swarm search and rescue and a number of
computer vision applications on various platforms. I might be interested in
less physical autonomous systems or machine learning projects as well so feel
free to reach out.

------
WilliamHurst
Location: South Africa Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes, US, EU or Canada
Technologies: almost 20 years of professional experience in Microsoft
technologies - C#, SQL, MVC but as a CTO my focus is more on the management of
technology (and information security) and development of digital strategies.
Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/williamjameshurst/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/williamjameshurst/)
Email: william@virtualhurst.com

Hi HN! I am an experienced and entrepreneurial senior technical leader with
varied industry exposure and knowledge. I have a proven track record in
leading high-performing technical teams, developing and executing strategic
initiatives and empowering teams to deliver on stretch objectives. I am
looking for international opportunities to expand and develop my skills, while
making a meaningful impact in the financial technology industry.

------
throwawayqhfmx
Location: London

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: AWS, packer, docker, ansible, terraform, nginx, haproxy, python,
C++

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1BrwMKOH-
iecwnRQT9RXtkqq8VyQ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1BrwMKOH-
iecwnRQT9RXtkqq8VyQCGB9V/view?usp=sharing)

Senior SRE/DevOps engineer, with extensive experience in AWS, docker, ansible,
nginx, haproxy, authentication, performance optimization and much more.
Regular Python or C++ developer when not doing devops tasks. I tend to
alternate between dev and infra in my last roles, providing tools and
assistance to developers in the company to make their life easier and more
productive.

I left a stable large company few months ago to join a startup and the startup
collapsed due to coronavirus, hence I am looking for a new role. Preferably
permanent but open to contract if requested. Available immediately.

------
keviv
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

* Frontend: VueJS+Vuex, React+Redux, Javascript/Typescript, CSS, Sass, Bootstrap, TailwindCSS

* Backend: PHP (Laravel, Codeigniter, CakePHP), Python (Django, DRF), MySQL, Postgresql, Redis, Elasticsearch, Kafka, Storm, Tinkered with Java, Elixir too.

* Devops: AWS, Docker, Jenkins

* Workflow: Git, Composer, Webpack, NPM, Yarn, Jira, Agile Scrum

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/3ytwzawvawzo5hg/vivek_gupta_resume...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/3ytwzawvawzo5hg/vivek_gupta_resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: mail+hnh0720@vivekgupta.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/vivekgupta86/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vivekgupta86/)

I'm a full-stack developer with 12 years of experience. Currently working as
an Engineering Manager (managing a team of 13 engineers) in a large e-commerce
company (still hands on). Have worked in SaaS and consumer startups earlier in
leadership and developer roles. Cofounded a SaaS startup previously.

------
saneefansari
I'm a Designer and front-end developer. I can help with IA, UX, and visual
design for web. Also, I write code for front-end. I have programmed
component/pattern libraries (design systems) for React and server rendered
projects (BEM).

Location: Bangalore, India Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
HTML, CSS (SCSS/PostCSS), JavaScript (React/Svelte) Résumé/CV:
[https://snfnsri.in/resume-2020](https://snfnsri.in/resume-2020) Email:
hello@saneef.com

Website: [https://saneef.com](https://saneef.com) Github:
[http://github.com/saneef](http://github.com/saneef) LinkedIn:
[http://linkedin.com/in/saneef/](http://linkedin.com/in/saneef/)

------
netjimmy47
Location: Bay Area, USA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: •
Programming Languages: Python, PHP/Hack, Java, Scala, JS ES6/HTML/CSS,
GraphQL, MySQL, PostgresSQL, MongoDB • Framework: React, React-Hook, Redux,
Redux-Thunk, Relay, Node,js, Jest, Enzyme, Flask, Hadoop, Spark, Airflow •
Miscellaneous: AWS (EC2, DynamoDB, S3), Git, Tableau, RESTful, Webpack, Data
Analysis, Machine Learning

Résumé/CV:
[https://netjimmy.github.io/files/ChunYi_Yang_Resume_v1.pdf](https://netjimmy.github.io/files/ChunYi_Yang_Resume_v1.pdf)
Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/netjimmy/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/netjimmy/)
Website: [https://netjimmy.github.io/](https://netjimmy.github.io/) Email:
jimmy.yang@nyu.edu

------
danb235
Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: Possibly

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Typescript/Javascript, Node, Python, GraphQL, Apollo, AWS
(Lambda, AppSync, DynamoDB, Cognito, S3 etc.), Serverless, Docker, Ansible,
Vercel, React, NextJS, Stripe

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/danbohannon/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/danbohannon/)
(please reach out for full resume)

Email: danb235@fastmail.com

Looking for: Engineering leadership position

I'm an Engineering Manager with a 8+ year history of building production SaaS
platforms. I have an excellent track record of hiring/leading developers,
managing the agile engineering process, and releasing production facing multi-
platform services.

I'm on the hunt for the next opportunity to build a development team and take
on a new challenge. As a bonus I have a network of talented developers who'd
like to join me on my next venture, potentially a huge benefit for an
organization looking to fill multiple roles and hit the ground running.

------
andrebaaij
Location: Amsterdam, NL - The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes to Canada (have Canadian and NL citizenship)

Technologies: PostgreSQL, Snowflake, Redshift, MSSQL, Teradata, Airflow, DBT,
SSIS, PowerBI, Tableau, Python, AWS, Go, HTML, CSS, Javascript, Typescript,
VueJS, Docker, Kubernetes, Terraform

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrebaaij/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrebaaij/)

Email: andrebaaij at gmail com

I am looking for a senior/lead data engineering position in a smaller company
< 50\. There are two types of roles I would be interested in: \- Either
building data & analytics tools for data engineers or scientists leveraging
both my data engineering past and my broad full-stack knowledge. \- Building
up the data infrastructure within a startup as one of the first data engineers
fully leveraging my data engineering and architecture skills.

Send me an e-mail if you have something interesting that does or does not
exactly fit the bill.

------
divya_bh
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: yes (plenty of experience with this)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

    
    
      - Python (Django), Golang, Java
    
      - Infra: AWS (a lot of services here), GCP, Kubernetes, microservices, large-scale systems, all kinds of databases. Have managed large clusters. Certified on Google Industrial IoT and AWS IoT.
    

Profile: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/divya-
venkataramanappa-8731b335/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/divya-
venkataramanappa-8731b335/)

Email: divya.venkataramanappa@gmail.com

Hi, I have 10+ years of engineering experience, have been through a lot of
technologies. My professional experience has been as an early startup
employee. Helped a US startup setup their development center in Bangalore and
ran it efficiently for 6 years. I have been a full-stack developer
occasionally but would like to call myself Backend Architect with a large
amount of DevOps experience.

------
odomojuli
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, R, Julia, React, Vue, Node, Webpack, jQuery, REST,
GraphQL, SQL, AWS, Stripe, OSINT.

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/odomojuli/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/odomojuli/)

Email: info@odomojuli.com

Website: [https://www.odomojuli.com/](https://www.odomojuli.com/)

Just redesigned my website using Gridsome and Netlify. My hobby is building my
website using a new JAMstack, headless CMS and CDN like almost every other
month.

Coined eyemoutheye

\---

I'm a machine learning specialist who develops data science tools and
integrations for automating design frameworks and eCommerce engines for
recommendation, personalization and optimization. I rapidly develop from
sketch to prototype to production model. Basically I make it simple and easy
to make a good website to sell things to people more effectively and
efficiently. Some of my favorite work has been for avant-garde contemporary
artists and luxury brands. They usually want a website that just works and
can't be bothered for buzzwords.

5+ years experience in eCommerce, marketing and product design and management.
I started as a machine learning developer operations researcher for automated
social engineering. Ask me about my latest research in adversarial online
reputation management.

\---

Why should you hire me?

I have an extremely calm and pleasant disposition. I'm a pleasure to talk to.
I provide great documentation and notes. I make the math work. I'm good at
navigating issues of ethics, diversity and inclusion which has been a priority
lately.

------
jaredmosley
Location: Dallas, TX Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Fullstack development, Javascript, Node.js, Angular, Java,
Mulesoft, Python, SQL, Linux

Resume/CV: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1C8OVbmk-
QET4Y6DsNueoDtWK...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1C8OVbmk-
QET4Y6DsNueoDtWKK9FvLKqIb85W1va8xlI/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: JaredLMosley@gmail.com

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/jared-
mosley-a23a49140/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jared-mosley-a23a49140/)

Github: [https://github.com/superturkey650](https://github.com/superturkey650)

I am a Fullstack developer trying to find something to dig my teeth into. I
enjoy refactoring just as much as creating from scratch, and I know the
importance of documentation and good communication. I give back to my
community using my skills and am eager to grow with good mentors.

------
tuckpuck
Location: Boulder, Colorado

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript/ES6, SASS/CSS, React, Gatsby, Figma, jQuery, User
Interfaces, Git/GitHub, Web Application Development, Developer Tools, Agile
Methodology, Node.js, Express.js, WordPress, and more.

Résumé/CV: Available on request.

Email: tuckertriggs(at)gmail.com

Website: [https://tuckertriggs.com](https://tuckertriggs.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs](https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs)

Github: [https://github.com/tuckpuck](https://github.com/tuckpuck)

Full-stack developer (front-end focused) specializing in using Javascript,
React, and various other tools to build modern websites and web applications.
I have a versatile skill set and strong communication skills. Looking for
contract work or full-time employment.

------
walker_tw
Location: London

Remote: Of Course

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React, Ruby, PostgreSQL, JavaScript, Git, Rspec, Jest, Travis,
Heroku, macOS, React Native (some), used to working in CI/CD, TDD and Agile
based workflows but happy to branch out into anything.

Resume/CV: [https://github.com/Walker-TW/CV](https://github.com/Walker-TW/CV)

Gihtub: [https://github.com/Walker-TW](https://github.com/Walker-TW)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomas-w-
walker/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomas-w-walker/)

email: thomas.w.walker(at)live.co.uk

Looking for Junior Dev/Graduate role based around London. Recently had one of
my projects go to the front page of this very website and won a recent
HackAthon. I would be happy to respond to any message big or small, no contact
is a waste of time.

------
albertomm
Location: Porto, Portugal (GMT+1)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: It depends.

Technologies: Python, Django, JavaScript (ES6/ES7), Node, Express, MongoDB,
MySQL, Flask, Redis, Celery, BeautifulSoup, Scrapy

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/albertommoura/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/albertommoura/)

Portfolio: [https://github.com/mmnemonic](https://github.com/mmnemonic)

Email: albertommoura@gmail.com

Availability (Starting July 2020): 40 hours/week

My expertise lies in automated web scraping of difficult to obtain data,
websites with bare bones structures and complex to parse, large scale
websites, including those using 'scraping protection' services and sites that
simply put - are hard for most to scrape. I use a variety of methods for
getting the data and aim to obtain the data as quickly, accurately and
efficiently as possible.

------
michallech

      Location:            Poland
      Remote:              Yes (EST/PST timezones OK)
      Willing to relocate: No
    
      Technologies:
        * Python, Django, Django Rest Framework, GraphQL
        * AngularJS, ReactJS, React Native, Vue.js
        * Airflow, Kafka, ELK, TensorFlow, NLP/NLTK
        * AWS, Docker, Kubernetes
    
      Résumé/CV:           https://michallech.info/static/Michal-Lech-Resume.pdf
      Email:               michal [AT] michallech.info
      Website:             https://michallech.info
    
    

I am Full Stack Developer and Software Architect with 12 years of commercial
experience (esp. FinTech, Healthcare) in prototyping, MVP, backend and
frontend development as well as maintenance and DevOps. Great communication
skills, Startup experience, team leadership, passionate about programming,
self starter, OK with freelance/consulting as well as full time work.

------
arthur-st
Location: Riga, Latvia. I'm flexible about timezones for remote work.

Remote: Yes, preferred. I have prior remote/asynchronous work experience.

Willing to relocate: Yes, after the pandemic situation calms down a bit.

Technologies: SQL (PostgreSQL, MySQL), NoSQL (MongoDB), R (tidyverse, caret,
Shiny, etc), Python (pandas, scikit-learn, Dash, etc), Scala (minimal),
Jupyter, H2O, Tableau, AWS/GCP, Unix/Linux, KNIME, XGBoost, LightGBM, skopt

Résumé/CV: Details over email, in brief - lead data scientist with startup-y
FinTech background. Experience in machine learning, data engineering,
predictive analytics, and risk management & fraud prevention. Have built and
deployed into production real-time ML systems.

Emai: arthur_st {at] fastmail /dot) com

Looking for opportunities in data science, machine learning/artificial
intelligence, and possibly data engineering, for the right opportunity.

------
neverartful
Location: South central Texas

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Linux, SDS/Ceph, C/C++, Objective-C

Résumé/CV: On meaningful request only

Email: neverartful@gmail.com

I have 25 years of professional software development and software engineering
experience. I've done pure server-side development and also pure client-side
development. I enjoy solving challenging software problems in a professional
and respectful environment.

Programming languages:

Primary: C, C++, Objective-C

Secondary: Python, Java, shell scripting

Technology focus areas: software-defined storage (Ceph, OpenStack Swift),
performance benchmarking, reference architectures for distributed storage,
Dell PowerEdge servers, iOS native apps

Leadership areas: mentoring and technical team lead

Remote work experience: have worked remote for several years

Things you should _NOT_ consider me for: entry level work, web apps (JS,
HTML/CSS), government jobs (worked as contractor for USDA once -- never
again), front-end apps _unless_ it's native, Android, pigeon-holed roles,
anything that infringes on privacy

------
maerory
Location: NV, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, anywhere in America

Technologies: Python, R, TensorFlow, PyTorch, SQL, NoSQL, Javascript, Ruby (in
order of skill level)

Resume/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1FbiNUQ34M5SN26jmt5mIvLWD...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1FbiNUQ34M5SN26jmt5mIvLWDGXKp6BMMQ0Ffc9ZLt7U/)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/joey-
yoo/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/joey-yoo/)

Email: joeyyoo@uchicago.edu

Hi, my name is Joey. I am a recent graduate from Master's of Statistics at
UChicago. I have software engineering experience and statistical knowledge.
Recently, I have been learning data engineering through cloud tools like GCP
and AWS. I am interested in any role that contributes to applying machine
learning in business cases. I can start on short notice and willing to move
anywhere in America.

------
scallywag_
Location: BC, Canada (-08:00 UTC)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: For a very good offer, yes, but I really like Canada.

Tech: C, C++, JS/TS, WebAssembly, SIMD, OpenGl/WebGL/D3D/Vulkan

Strong interest in compilers, graphics, CPU architecture, threading, and
systems programming.

Email: jesse.hughes.it [at] gmail [dot] com

Hello, Jesse here.

I'm looking to work on a team of highly motivated individuals doing innovative
and, more importantly, meaningful work. Areas that sound interesting to me are
graphics, computer vision, computational geometry, compiler development and
genetics/genomics to name a few.

I have experience (10 years) building CRUD APIs for the web in all manner of
interpreted languages and frameworks.

I've worked on multiple compilers both for fun and profit, a 3D game engine,
memory allocators, parsers, a C++ Windows IDE, IBM mainframes running RPG (..
apparently people still use these ..), both binary and text-based network
protocols, lots of CRUD applications both frontend & backend, setup web
servers from scratch many times, written C++ node modules .. you get the idea.
I'm comfortable writing and deploying code to pretty much anywhere.

I have a diverse skillset that could be valuable to your company if you're
looking for someone with a well rounded knowledge of CS, coupled with good
understanding of how to write well-working software. I consider myself to be a
craftsman, and firmly believe in shipping high quality software. I feel the
quality of most software today is _far_ lower than it could be, and make a
conscious effort to set a high bar in terms of quality for myself and, to the
best of my ability, encourage those around me to do the same.

If you think we could do good work together, please contact me at my email
address listed above.

Cheers, Jesse.

------
dcAnswers

      Location: Ann Arbor, Michigan, USA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: For the right position.
      Technologies: Python R, SQL, HTML CSS, Git, PostgreSQL, Tableau, Pandas, NLTK, Flask, Requests, 
      TensorFlow, Bootstrap, and many more. 
      Résumé/CV: Available upon request. 
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/djt101/
      Email: daniel dot thomas 81 at gmail dot com
    
      About me: My work is focused on data analysis, data science, and business intelligence. Most of 
      my deliverables have been in the form of interactive visualization of my analysis but I do 
      everything in the ETL to analysis to visualization pipeline. If you have needs related to those 
      types of roles, please email me. I'm open to project based (full or part time), contract, and full 
      time direct positions.

------
soneca
_Location:_ California, US

 _Remote:_ Yes, please

 _Willing to relocate:_ No

 _Technologies:_ Frontend in general: Javascript, React, React Native,
EmberJS, CSS, SASS; and some basic Node, serverless, Firebase, FaunaDB.

I am also familiar with several marketing and growth-related tools like
Segment, Heap, Amplitude, Google Analytics, and others (from my background as
a marketing professional before moving to software development).

 _Résumé /CV:_
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rodrigohgpontes](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rodrigohgpontes)

 _Experience:_ 3 years (I consider myself currently transitioning from junior
to mid-level roles)

 _A few other links tell more about me:_

\- My newsletter with writing advice for developers:
[https://writingfordevelopers.substack.com](https://writingfordevelopers.substack.com)

\- My personal blog about my career transition from marketing to software
development:
[https://rodrigohgpontes.github.io](https://rodrigohgpontes.github.io)

\- A side-project that I am building solo, from concept, to design, to
development (React on serverless with FaunaDB):
[https://www.quidsentio.com](https://www.quidsentio.com)

\- The blog for the said project above:
[https://blog.quidsentio.com](https://blog.quidsentio.com)

I have a better fit if the role is for working close to growth or product
teams. I like to work close to product decisions.

I want to find a place where I can learn from experienced engineers and work
among nice people.

    
    
        Email: rodrigohgpontes (using gmail)

------
chefsteph9
Location: Chattanooga, TN

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C# .NET, Javascript, Node.Js, SQL Server, MySQL, ASP.NET, AWS

Resume/CV: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/13bX0vwidbqdEgu-
FnOll5XUffhz...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/13bX0vwidbqdEgu-
FnOll5XUffhzP6tP-/view?usp=sharing)

Email: chefsteph91@gmail.com

Hello, my name is Stephen and I have 4 years of experience as a software
engineer. Most of my experience has been back end and I am highly experienced
at scraping data.

I have always worked at small companies which has allowed me to have
experience in many different areas of the SDLC.

I'm looking for an entry to mid level position working preferably back end
using either C# .NET or Node.Js.

I am great at solving problems and am a team player. I'd be a great addition
to your team.

------
dsposito
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies:

\- Languages: Python, PHP, JavaScript

\- Frameworks: Flask, Django, Laravel, Vue.js, jQuery

\- Design Patterns: OOP, REST APIs, Service Oriented Architecture, Adapter-
Driver, Multitenancy

\- Datastores: PostgreSQL, MySQL, Redshift, BigQuery, Redis, ElasticSearch,
RabbitMQ

\- Data Formats: JSON, YAML, XML

\- Front-End: NPM, HTML, CSS, SASS

\- Workflow: Agile, Scrum, CI/CD, TDD

\- Tools: Vim, Git, Docker, AWS, GitHub, GSuite, JIRA, Slack, Data Studio,
Tableau

Intro:

Hello! I'm a results-focused engineer with over 12 years of experience
developing software at scale; an adept executor who's comfortable working on
mission critical systems with a sense of urgency.

Accomplishments:

\- Built an inventory management system for $200M+ worth of products

\- Redesigned a payments system to increase annual net profit by $20M

\- Improved logistics operations efficiency 10x through software automation
and tooling

\- Reduced product and service costs by 30% via more efficient software
systems

Side Projects:

\- Sports analytics drone to improve my tennis skills using ROS and computer
vision

\- DayRev for extracting, summarizing and synthesizing content using natural
language speech

\- ImFeelingHungry.com web scraper to discover, track and experience nearby
restaurants

Resume: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1UG9G1pL-
MMb_LtYd6BPwboveUF7...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1UG9G1pL-
MMb_LtYd6BPwboveUF7AH6Sv/view)

Email: daniel.g.sposito AT gmail

------
ramix
Location: Latvia, Riga GMT+2 Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP,Laravel,Javascript,Ember.js,Html,Css,Lucee,Sys admin,
websockets.

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1vxdncAETa8S7I-VQQoygIQGNVa1...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1vxdncAETa8S7I-VQQoygIQGNVa1...).

Portfolio - [https://www.raimondsplume.com](https://www.raimondsplume.com)

Email: rpluume4@gmail.com

Hello,

I am remote web developer seeking remote role. I have over 4 years of
experience with PHP(Laravel), Javascript(Ember.js, Electron.js, a bit of
React.js), Html, CSS, SASS, ColdFusion(FW/1), system administration and other
technologies. If you are interested, let me know so we can arrange a chat or
call. Thanks!

------
Cbeltran
DESIGNER (UX/UI - PRODUCT)

    
    
      Location: San Francisco, Bay Area
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Open
      Technologies: CSS3, HTML5, JS, Bootstrap, Figma, Sketch, Zeplin, ProtoPie, Adobe Illustrator and much more tools.
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1j0djUG_tPa8rOVzHrzx74CVkfAs05xaR/view?usp=sharing
      Email: alan.chris.beltran@gmail.com
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/acbeltran/
    
    

I have been designing for more than 6 years and have taught at UC Berkeley as
a UX/UI design instructor and now I would like to join a team as UX/UI
designer or Product Designer role. Currently living in the San Francisco, Bay
Area and am open to remote work.

I’ve taught people in design teams from companies like Blind, Crunchbase, and
Salesforce.

Looking to work on fun and interesting problems!

------
borthkror

      Location: Budapest, Hungary
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Javascript, Vue.js, Python, Flask, Pandas, Java, SpringBoot
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1BuGCgG1nwAA0LpddN0WmtYbJhK6JY34x/view?usp=sharing
      Linkedin: https://www.linkedin.com/in/martonczeto/
      Email: marton.czeto@gmail.com
    

I am a software developer by trade even though I started out as a research
psychologist. I am currently working on a full-stack web development project
utilizing mainly Vue.js and Python in a neuromarketing startup. In the past I
worked on the testing framework of a telco application server (Python, TTCN-3,
Perl, Java), and created a custom online research platform for a startup
developing dynamic pricing algorithms (Javascript, Java, SpringBoot).

------
6o4czlq8
SEEKING WORK | Europe / USA | REMOTE / Freelance

Location: The Netherlands

Remote: Yes. Only Remote for now.

Willing to relocate: No (to the Bay Area perhaps in a couple of years)

Technologies: PHP, Python, Kohana, Memcached, Cassandra, AWS (love lambda),
(Mysql/HTML/CSS/Jquery), wordpress. Things that interest me most are
highscalability problems (frequent reader of highscalability.com) . From
caching, query optimisation to slow start TCP cheat. If your app is on fire I
would love to help you.

Résumé/CV: Some of my own projects have been quite successful with millions of
users per month. I've created quite a lot of php websites for small/medium
sized companies and managed php websites for the government agencies.

Email: alt.j9-6o4czlq8@yopmail.com (anti-spam, will reply from my real email
address)

Self-taught, started doing non-trivial personal projects in PHP 14 years ago.

Available for atleast 2 x 8 hours / week, can start immediately.

------
mpallone
Location: Washington, DC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C, C++, Java, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, SPARC ASM, VxWorks,
Linux, LXC, git, Bootstrap, Knockout, JQuery, and more

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/q40zlt8ed9uftel/resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/q40zlt8ed9uftel/resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: mark.c.pallone@gmail.com

Summary:

I'm a former NASA flight software engineer who was just awarded a Robert H.
Goddard Award for Exceptional Achievement in Engineering. I worked on a
variety of projects in my 7.5 years at NASA, including updating some of the
Curiosity rover's telemetry processing software for the ExoMars rover, and
writing embedded C that will run onboard the PACE satellite.

More information about my professional and educational projects can be found
on my website:

[https://markpall.one/](https://markpall.one/)

------
ncolavita
Location:NJ tri-state area

Remote: Yes, happy to join a team anywhere I am needed.

Willing to relocate: Willing to relocate no sooner than Spring 2021.

Technologies: HTML / CSS / Javascript / React /

Résumé/CV:
[https://ncolavita.com/static/media/Resume_Nicholas_Colavita....](https://ncolavita.com/static/media/Resume_Nicholas_Colavita.8c9764db.pdf)

Email: nickcolavita88@gmail.com

Hi!

My name is Nick, if you haven't deduced that yet! I am a front end developer,
who's focus is writing clean maintainable code. I enjoy exploring new way and
elegant ways for users to interact with the web. I'm looking to join a strong,
and collaborative team of developers / software engineers. I'm energetic,
motivated, & a team player. I value teamwork & collaboration.

If you want someone who will dedicate themselves completely to your companies
vision & goals, I am that candidate.

Best,

\- Nick C

------
noles293
Just looking to get my foot in the door in an entry level position. Open to
software engineering, sales engineer, customer success manager, + technical
consultant roles. Graduated from General Assembly's Software Engineering
program last December. Have put an ungodly amount of effort since starting
that program 9 months ago. Just looking for an opportunity. Self-driven. Built
my own eCommerce company from scratch to 30K customers in 3 years. Just
looking for opportunity.

Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Strengths would be front-end. React, JavaScript, HTML/CSS/SASS.
Node.js, Rails, Python, PHP, Express, SQL, MongoDB, Postgres, GraphQL, JQuery

Resume: rnolan19.github.io/img/Resume-%20Ryan%20Nolan.pdf

LinkedIn: www.linkedin.com/in/ryan-nolan-dev/

Email: RNolan19@gmail.com

------
healsdata
Director of Software Engineering

    
    
        Location: Philadelphia, PA
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies: LAMP (Linux, Apache, MySQL, PHP), HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, Puppet, Docker, Azure, OpsGenie, Git, GitLab
        Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/jon-camp/
        Email: campbell.jonathanc@gmail.com
    

I've worked as a heads-down engineer, part of a team as the technical lead,
directly managing a team of engineers, and leading a department with managers
reporting to me. I'm comfortable with any mix of hands-on development and
management and often find myself wearing different hats as the needs of the
team change over time. I'm looking for a role where I can lead one or more
teams while helping individuals, processes, and profits grow.

------
emptysongglass
Location: Denmark

    
    
      Remote: Sure!
    
      Willing to relocate: Can't.
    
      Technologies: OpenShift, K8s, Docker family, all-things-Linux, Vault, Postgres, Nix/NixOS/NixOps, Emacs
    
      Résumé/CV: Please email.
    
      Email: emptysongglass@humblemail.com
    

Dev/SecOps just wrapped up a 3 month commission for a startup to design and
build out their OpenShift deployment. I _love_ helping my developers tear down
the walls to deployment and ensuring what gets up stays up. Previously
designed and implemented the backend for a luxury hotel chain in the States
using Nix. Wife is here in Denmark and we can't move at this moment due to
Corona and getting her residency here.

12 years Linux sysadmin experience. Master of Fine Arts DFK. I make short
films and tend to my homeserver in my spare time.

Send me an email, let's chat!

------
mxschumacher
Location: Paris, France Remote: Maybe; I'd like to spend 2-3 days a week in
the office

Willing to Relocate: I'm open to moving to the Netherlands

Technologies: Professionally, I have worked with with Python, JS and SQL & am
open to Rust & Go (I have hobbyist experience here). My focus has been on web
applications (fullstack)

Résumé:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mxschumacher/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mxschumacher/)

    
    
            https://github.com/mxschumacher
    
            https://gitlab.com/mxschumacher
    
            https://mxschumacher.xyz/
    

email: maximilianbschumacher@gmail.com

Self-taught programmer with a degree and finance, I have a deep interest in
financial markets + investing. 2 years of professional experience as a
software engineer.

------
foobar255
Location: Amsterdam, Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Might consider!

Summary : Creative Director with broad experience in directing designprocesses
of tech/care/entertainment products and services.

Can always chip in as Generalist designer: web/photography/motion
graphics/ui/music composer/tone-of-voice etc.

Worked closely with dev-teams. Design areas: software/hardware/frontend
ui/backend ui/games/synthetic ML data.

Affinity with: agile scrum and kanban/rockafeller habits/ user-centered design
methodologies

Added value in a nutshell: Through empathic designprinciples aligning your
company culture & corevalues with every core expression of the organisation to
achieve most optimal marketfit.

Looking for new soil to grow, preferrably in an organisation with a strong
social mission.

Feel free to reach out, always open to explore possibilities! Email:
thomsmeets -at- me -dot- com

------
chromakode

      Location: San Francisco / PDX
      Remote: Yes!
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: JS (Node/React/TypeScript), Go, Python, Figma, Inkscape, Docker, K8S, Ansible, etc.
      Résumé/CV: https://chromakode.com/m/resume.pdf
      Email: jobs@chromakode.com
    

I'm a generalist with 10+ years building consumer web apps. I've spent the
last few months learning the WebRTC stack up and down (to make tools for
musicians to play music together online) and building tools for aggregating
online streams ([https://streamwall.io](https://streamwall.io)).

I'm particularly interested in mentorship, online communities, climate change,
and online discourse. I'd love to hear about what you're working on and see
how I can help.

------
astangl
Location: St. Louis, MO

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but open to occasional travel

Technologies: Scala, Java, JavaScript, Akka, Spark, machine learning, AWS, S3,
SWF, EC2, Docker, Kubernetes, React, Jenkins, Kafka, PostgreSQL, Clojure, C++,
DevOps, microservices

Résumé/CV: [https://alex-stangl-resume.netlify.com](https://alex-stangl-
resume.netlify.com)

Email: alex.stangl@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexstangl](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexstangl)

GitHub: [https://github.com/astangl](https://github.com/astangl)

I'm a senior software engineer, experienced in a variety of languages and
technology stacks. I'm looking for interesting and rewarding work, especially
using modern functional programming languages such as Scala. I have experience
in developing web applications using various UI stacks, but prefer backend
development. I have experience as team lead, technical lead, and mentor. I am
especially interested in automation, striving to make life easier for both
developers and end-users.

Coworkers and friends look to me for programming advice and assistance in
solving complex problems. I relish challenging projects. I strive to write
exceptionally clean code, along with suites of thorough unit and integration
tests. I am pragmatic, and bear performance in mind, however. Multiple times
I've profiled and analyzed code and design, and identified opportunities to
speed up and/or reduce footprint by a factor of 1000x or more.

I enjoy working on interesting and challenging problems, especially science-
related ones, and on systems that impact large numbers of people. Contributing
to open source projects would be a huge plus. I have experience working
remotely, and with my background and abilities, I will be a great asset to
your team.

------
mcxx

      Location: Berlin
      Remote: Yes, only remote positions please
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, iOS, Ruby, JS, AWS, serverless
      Resume: https://milancermak.com
      Email: milan.cermak@gmail.com
    

I'm an experienced SW engineer bad at marketing myself. I have built and been
part of various projects, from iOS apps, HTTP APIs to CRUD web apps and ETL
pipelines. On the ducktape hack --- perfect code spectrum, I'm more to the
right, but I understand trade-offs and when to accept them. I enjoy team-
leading and teaching/training less experienced team members. I'm always
interested in the broader picture, how does software engineering fit into it
and how I can help.

I'm looking for a high growth startup filled with smart people who know how to
get stuff done.

------
sujithharidasan
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies:

    
    
      - Languages: Python, PHP, Javascript
      
      - Frameworks: Django, Flask, Symfony, JQuery
      
      - Datastores: PostgreSQL, MySQL, Redis, ElasticSearch
      
      - Data Formats: JSON, YAML, XML
    
      - Workflow: Agile, Scrum
    
      - Tools: Git, Github, Docker, JIRA
    

Résumé/CV:

    
    
      - My CV can be downloaded from http://sujithh.info/wp-content/uploads/2020/07/Sujith_H_Py.pdf
    

Email:

    
    
      - I can be contacted at sujith.h@gmail.com
    
    

My FOSS(Free and Open Source Software) contributions are available at
[http://sujithh.info/foss](http://sujithh.info/foss).

My Github profile is:
[https://github.com/sharidas](https://github.com/sharidas)

------
mharroun
Location: NYC / New York

Remote: Opened

Willing to relocate: Opened

Technologies: Javascript, Java, Python, Scala, PHP, NodeJS, React, Spark,
MySql, Postgres, Redis, Druid, VoltDB, Aerospike, Kafka, Kinsis, AWS, Azure,
Docker.. and more

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/michael-
harroun-66bb6439/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/michael-harroun-66bb6439/)

Email: mharroun@gmail.com

Looking for: Head of Engineering, VPE, or CTO in a early to mid stage startup.

\-------------------------------------------

Highlights:

* 12+ Years of professional startup experience, 8+ in Leadership/Management

* Verticals: Edtech, Fintech, Adtech, MedTech, Ecommerce, Payments, Travel, Recruitment/Jobs, Social Networking, Media

* Proficient IC in Frontend, Backend, Automation, and Data (Some BI, DS) Engineering

* Lead teams between 3 to 20 Developers, PM's, Designers

* Experienced in Project (Agile) Management and Some Product Management

------
spira_mirabilis
Location: Milan, Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: TypeScript, PostgreSQL, Haskell

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/DenisFrezzato/resume/raw/master/resume.pd...](https://github.com/DenisFrezzato/resume/raw/master/resume.pdf)

Email: see résumé

I'm a software engineer, I've worked mainly with JavaScript/TypeScript and I
have experience with fp-ts. In the last year I've started studying Haskell.
I'm looking for a new job, I'd like to work with Haskell or other statically
typed languages with which I can enjoy functional programming.

I'm not interested in JavaScript/TypeScript or front end jobs, but I could
consider a job in TypeScript where functional programming (fp-ts) is heavely
used. I'm eager to learn new things and to face new challenges.

------
sumitjami

      Location: Nürnberg, Germany
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, Ruby, Golang, Kafka, Prometheus, data pipelines, OpenStack, Kubernetes, Django. et
      Résumé/CV: http://bit.ly/2YtMmZX (google drive) Email: in resume
    

[https://github.com/sum12/songbook](https://github.com/sum12/songbook) \-
dynamic video-clip-loops for guitar practice. Demo: [http://fast-
reef-15821.herokuapp.com/book/](http://fast-reef-15821.herokuapp.com/book/)

[https://review.openstack.org/#/q/owner:sumitjami](https://review.openstack.org/#/q/owner:sumitjami)

------
sinisamikulic
Frontend engineer and web consultant with 8 years of experience in highly
successful and fast-growing startups across San Francisco and Berlin
([https://smikulic.com/#work](https://smikulic.com/#work)).

My strengths are in UI/UX product development and frontend infrastructure.
Looking for part-time engagement to help build your product.

\---

Location: Croatia, Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript (React, Redux, TypeScript, Node.js, Webpack),
GraphQL, Ruby/Rails

Website: [https://smikulic.com](https://smikulic.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sinisamikulic](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sinisamikulic)

Email: sinisa@codewell.studio

\---

Sample project I co-founded — [https://movieo.me/](https://movieo.me/)

------
nottorp
Not looking for a full time job, but attempting to make contacts with european
(potential) customers for (possible) contract work.

Location: Remote only, but located in Romania

Remote: Only

Willing to relocate: Not on first date.

Technologies: arm linuxes incl kernel level work, linuxes generally, android,
qt, java (of the android flavor only), kotlin, c++, lost count.

Tech lead/co-manager and general use troubleshooter for a small loose team.

Architect. Or at least I turned down a job offer for a position called
Architect relatively recently.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/nottorp/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nottorp/)
(sorry it's linkedin but they're good as a CV hosting site if you disable all
the spam and never open the site).

Email: not dot torp at [that free email offered by Google]

------
atomashpolskiy
Location: Moscow

Remote: Yes, but relocation is preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes (Europe)

Technologies:

Server applications, microservices, distributed and decentralized computing,
peer-to-peer

Networking, multithreading, performance tuning and optimization

Languages: Java, SQL, Rust

OS: Unix/Linux, macOS

Databases: SQLite, H2, MySQL, PostgreSQL, SQL Server, Apache Cassandra,
RocksDB

Protocols: TCP, UDP, (s)FTP(S), SSH, HTTP(S), Websockets, gRPC/Protobuf,
BitTorrent/DHT

Middleware: Docker, Consul, RabbitMQ, ZeroMQ

Other: Bootique, Jetty, Vert.x, RxJava, Akka, Apache Cayenne, Jackson,
Activiti BPM, JUnit 4/5, TestNG, Maven, Gradle, Git, Liquibase, JDK, async-
profiler, VisualVM, Intellij IDEA, CLion, Wireshark

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1fxQf0l6_RqHPQPj2-ijypGNZhBG...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1fxQf0l6_RqHPQPj2-ijypGNZhBGHuc6p/view?usp=sharing)

Email: please find in CV

------
hnjobs90
Senior Front-End Engineer, Technical Lead

    
    
      Location: NYC
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes, West Coast or Northeast.
      Technologies: React, Vue, Angular, TypeScript/ES6/Node
      Résumé/CV: Please email
      Email: hnjobs90@gmail.com
    

Hello, please forgive the throwaway. I'm a front-end engineer with a decade of
experience building large-scale web applications for data visualization. I
have a strong focus on team-building and mentoring. I believe in iterating
quickly and working closely with product and design to build end-to-end
solutions. Adept at architecting front-end applications and minimizing the
symptoms of JavaScript fatigue. Looking for roles where I can apply my
technical leadership skills and help build out productive teams.

------
binHashim
Location:Africa

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: UX design/ UI design, Android developer, IOS developer, Unity
game developer, Java Developer, Flutter, React Native, Android development,
unity3D, Sketch, inVision, Principle, Adobe Creative Suite, Figma, C, C++, C#,
Java, Swift, Dart, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Python

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/19KOiNliUgSsa8LYKoIA2o7fgmQs...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/19KOiNliUgSsa8LYKoIA2o7fgmQsCqOSy/view?usp=sharing)

Portfolio:
[https://abdulhadih48.wixsite.com/portfolio](https://abdulhadih48.wixsite.com/portfolio)

Email: abdulhadih48@gmail.com

------
azdv
Remote: Yes !

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies:

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP) - a lot of Terraform work as of late. Recently automated GPU-based infrastructure for a MedTech startup (fun times).

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Crypto/Blockchain - building Crypto infrastructure (multiple Blockchains), customized libraries and APIs, as well as front-end (MetaMask) solutions.

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Resume: Upon request

Email: dev (at) azdv.co

Looking for Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as a cloud automation specialist.

------
nikivi
Location: London

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go • React • TypeScript • Postgres • Swift

CV: [https://nikitavoloboev.xyz/cv.pdf](https://nikitavoloboev.xyz/cv.pdf)

GitHub: [https://github.com/nikitavoloboev](https://github.com/nikitavoloboev)

Email: In CV

------
pikrzyszto
Location: London, UK. Remote only.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Kubernetes, Docker, LXC, bare-metal, Linux, Apache Kafka, ZFS,
GitLab, Python, Bash, Ansible

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1JCGjyctevY5e2793t2EcIvdAa2j...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1JCGjyctevY5e2793t2EcIvdAa2jePvl_/view?usp=sharing)

Email: piecuch@protonmail.com

I have been a DevOps Engineer focusing on Kubernetes and low-level
infrastructure in a high-frequency trading company for the last two years. I
excel at independent work as demonstrated by fixing complicated bugs with
little management but am always willing to share and hear ideas from other
people. I am looking for a remote DevOps position with a lot of growth
potential focusing on Linux or BSD ecosystems

------
RamiroP
Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina. (Mostly)

Remote: Preferred, but open to on-site positions.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Javascript (ES7+), React, Redux, NextJS, Webpack,
NodeJS, Express.js, MySQL (MariaDB), MongoDB, Mocha, Chai, Jest, Cypress,
Docker, Gitlab, GitlabCI, AWS, Now.

Résumé/CV: Available on request

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ramiro-
pinol/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ramiro-pinol/)

Email: ramiropinoldev (at) gmail (dot) com

I'm a Full-stack developer with more than 3 years of experience in Frontend,
Backend and some DevOps. I love to learn and build things from scratch. I'm
passionate about machine learning and been dedicating my free time learning
about it. A web-dev position in a company on this field will be a big plus for
me.

------
gregwchase
Location: Denver, CO

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, SQL, Docker, Amazon Web Services (AWS), Dask, fast.ai,
Gensim, Graphistry, H2O, Keras, NumPy, Pandas, PyTorch, RAPIDS, Scikit-Learn,
spaCy, Spark, SQLAlchemy, TensorFlow, XGBoost

Website: [https://github.com/gregwchase/](https://github.com/gregwchase/)

LinkedIn / Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/gregwchase/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/gregwchase/)

Email: {gregorywchase} at gmail dot com

Machine Learning Engineer / Data Scientist with multiple years of experience.
Responsible for developing, deploying, and maintaining all models in
production. Mainly worked on recommendation systems, natural language
processing (NLP) and fraud detection.

------
olli101
Location: Los Angeles, CA Remote: Yes Willing to Relocate: Yes - NYC or
Austin, TX LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ollisiebelt](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ollisiebelt)
Email: shinerclay at gmail dot com

Hi there. I'm a product management and UX leader with 20 years of professional
experience, researching, concepting, designing and launching digital products
for global audiences both here in the US and in the UK on both the agency and
client sides. Previous companies include: AKQA, Amazon, AT&T, BBC, Critical
Mass, The Famous Group, Fox News, Live Nation, and TriNet.

I really care about making people's lives better through technology. If you do
as well, let's chat.

------
EugeneOZ
Location: Barcelona, Spain

Remote: yes, remote only

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Rust, TypeScript, JS, PHP, Angular, Ionic, MySQL, PostgreSQL,
Redis, GAE, AWS: EC2, S3, Cloudfront, Pipeline, CodeCommit, RDS.

Resume/CV: [https://jamm.dev/resume.pdf](https://jamm.dev/resume.pdf)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/newmanoz/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/newmanoz/)
[https://jamm.dev](https://jamm.dev)
[https://www.upwork.com/o/profiles/users/~01d95397aacaef6e88/](https://www.upwork.com/o/profiles/users/~01d95397aacaef6e88/)

Email: normandiggs@gmail.com

------
yodebs
I'm looking for an entry-level opportunity as a Motion Designer. Been doing
video editing and Graphic Design for the last +10 years, and decided to follow
my heart in a fulltime Motion Design Career <3

Location: Brazil Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: After
Effects, Premiere, Photoshop, Illustrator, Audition Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/yodebs/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/yodebs/)
Portfolio: [https://dribbble.com/yodebs](https://dribbble.com/yodebs) Email:
diariodadebs@gmail.com

------
gru
I'm a versatile software engineer and co-founder with 14 years of experience.
Specializing in DevOps, Cloud-Native solutions and Site Reliability
Engineering. Always working hard towards automating myself out of a job :)

    
    
        Location: Amsterdam, NL
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies:
         * Go, Python, Typescript (Angular), Java
         * Kubernetes
         * Kafka
         * Prometheus, Elastic Stack, Grafana
         * Ansible, Terraform, Google Cloud Platform
         * CI/CD pipelines, Microservices
    

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/gdlugoszewski/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/gdlugoszewski/)

Email: hn@grdl.dev

------
dataoutput
Data Analyst/Engineer/Scientist

    
    
      Location: Europe, Greece (UTC+3 hours)
      Remote: Yes (Remote only)
      Willing to relocate: No (Working onsite everywhere only for ~1 month for 2-3 times per year is feasible)
      Technologies: Python + Data stack, Relational/NoSQL databases, ETL/Data pipelines, Linux (preferred)/Windows
      Résumé/CV: on request
      Email: eleinv  [at]  protonmail  -dot-  com
    

I am a data professional with a data oriented PhD. I have research and
industry experience. Currently on a job in a senior level. In my free time I
implement algocode/strategies for trading in currency and stock markets. I am
open for a data related job

------
hypertexthero
I am looking for writing, art direction, graphic design, or web design work.

Location: New York.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Eventually.

Technologies: HTML, CSS, some Python (Django), some PHP (WordPress), some Bash
shell, Git/GitHub/GitLab, Photoshop, Illustrator, InDesign, Lightroom, Sketch,
photography, pencil and paper.

Résumé:
[https://www.simongriffee.com/resume.pdf](https://www.simongriffee.com/resume.pdf)

Email: simon@simongriffee.com

Portfolio: [https://www.simongriffee.com/](https://www.simongriffee.com/)

Latest blog post:
[https://hypertexthero.com/pc/](https://hypertexthero.com/pc/)

------
pthbrk
Location: Bangalore

Remote: Yes (part-time / full-time)

Willing to relocate: No (not currently. Possibly in future)

Technologies: Cloud·Big Data·Search·Backend Architectures·Linux·Computer
Vision·Machine Learning

Résumé/CV: Available on request

Email: contact+hnhr AT pathbreak.com

Portfolio :
[https://www.pathbreak.com/articles/](https://www.pathbreak.com/articles/)

Contact :
[https://www.pathbreak.com/contact/](https://www.pathbreak.com/contact/)

GitHub : [https://github.com/pathbreak](https://github.com/pathbreak)

===

Technical Content Writer with hands-on software development experience.

Technical Content Writing - market your SaaS or Software Product

Articles·Blogs·White papers·Ebooks·Medium·Performance Studies

------
lynn56123
Location: LA AND Cincinnati Remote: Yes (preferred) Willing to relocate: Yes
(if in SF, LA, San Diego, Santa Monica, New York) Technologies: Python , C++,
JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Swift, jQuery, Node.js, MongoDB , Figma, Sketch
Résumé/CV: Available upon request Website:
[http://imlynn.com/](http://imlynn.com/) Email: lynn56123 (at) gmail (dot) com

I'm looking for a position in Software, Full-Stack, Front-End Engineering, and
Product Management. I am a recent grad from Columbia University with a BA in
Computer Science. I have a background in Full-Stack Development, iOS
Development, UI/UX design, Web Development, and a bit of branding.

------
auburn
Location: Toronto

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Within Canada

Technologies: React, JS, Node, AWS/Azure, Linux, C, OpenGL, SQL, Python

LinkedIn: [http://lnkdin.auburn.cloud/](http://lnkdin.auburn.cloud/)

Resume: [https://bit.ly/3ipkjVc](https://bit.ly/3ipkjVc)

Email: dvdkitching [at] gmail . com

Recent CS graduate looking to hit the ground running, previous experience
includes React web work, Node back end/API development, AWS/Azure deployments,
as well as general IT administration in the healthcare field. I do very well
in an agile team and fast paced environment.

Jr dev role would be most fitting but open to other opportunities. I’d love to
hear about your team and your work, serious recruiters also welcome!

------
hariharan_uno
Location: NRW, Germany

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go, Python, Ansible, Javascript, Linux, SQL

Resume:
[https://hariharan.uno/files/hari.pdf](https://hariharan.uno/files/hari.pdf)

Email: hhm@hariharan.uno

I recently completed my CS Masters program and am actively looking for a full-
time position. I'm a generalist and can dive into any topic. I have quite a
bit of software engineering / devops experience through my various internships
and my student research assistant job. I'm also interested in Product
Management (junior roles to start with). I care about the quality of my work
and am willing to learn new technologies.

P.S. I'm open for contractual work too if that makes any difference.

------
heyshtor
Location: London

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: NLU, NLP, Python (incl. pandas, numpy), Machine Learning
(scikit-learn, keras, spaCy, NLTK), text-to-speech, speech recognition, QA
(web technologies, NLU, voice), analytics, HTML/CSS, documentation.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/mariya-
heyshtor-164a35157/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mariya-heyshtor-164a35157/)

Email: please see LinkedIn Contact info

I am a computational linguist who worked on all stages of several voice
assistants (from ASR to analytics). I also have experience supporting a web-
service remotely as well as creating and maintaining both external and
internal documentation.

------
wprapido
SEEKING WORK - Thailand, East Asia, EU or Remote

Croatian developer living in Thailand.

I'm specialised at performance and reliability optimisation, security
hardening, and debugging. Got experience taking projects from prototype and
MVP to full products and services. Can take over and finish abandoned
projects. Task and process automation is a pure joy to me. So is data
scraping.

PHP (vanilla, Laravel, WordPress, Magento, SugarCRM, NextCloud), JS (vanilla,
VueJS, Node, Ember, Angular), Python (vanilla, Django, Flask, Selenium,
Pandas), Ruby (vanilla, Rails) is tech I'm most versed at.

My timezone is Indochina Time, but I'm fine working in any timezone.

Contact: email (milozo@yandex.com), WhatsApp / Viber / Line / Telegram
(+385977311912)

------
saturnzhang
Hi, I am Mengxuan Zhang. Seeking a full-time software engineer position.
Master’s degree from University of Michigan. Familiar with
Java/HTML/CSS/JavaScript. Deep understanding of OOD, algorithms, data
structures and CS fundamentals. Experience with full-stack web application
development. Hands-on experience with popular databases, platforms and
frameworks such as MySQL, ElasticSearch, AWS, GCP, React, REST API.

    
    
      Location: Seattle
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Java, Css, Html, JS, React, AWS, GKE, GO
      Résumé/CV: shorturl.at/FPXY0
      Email:kit.mmx@gmail.com
      Start Time: Any

------
smrbts92
Location: Houston, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, Vue.js & Vuex, React & Redux, React Native, C#,
Node.js, Ruby, Ruby on Rails, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, SQL, Cypress, xUnit,
Quasar, Azure DevOps, Git, Adobe Suite

Résumé/CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/samr](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/samr)

Email: samueljustinroberts@gmail.com

Looking for a team to join after a coronavirus layoff. Full stack developer,
but I focus primarily on front-end development and UI. Have prior years of
experience working remotely if need be, but would prefer a company in Houston.

Check out my portfolio at
[https://www.samroberts1.me/](https://www.samroberts1.me/)

------
mullsork

      Location: Berlin (want to relocate to Stockholm)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: C++, Ruby, JS, Postgres, React
      CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/app10r56os3yx4z/CV%20June%202020-min.pdf?dl=0
      Email: In CV
      Available: Now
    

I've got around 9 years of web development experience, and I'm looking for a
new challenge. Ideal position is one where I either work with C++, Ruby (off
Rails), or any new language.

Some of the languages I would be excited to work with but don't yet know
include C++, Rust, Haskell, Elixir.

Although I still enjoy working in the web space, I would be very motivated to
learn something brand new such as embedded programming.

------
varunpsr
Location: Pune, India Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: C,
C++, Java, Python, PHP, SQL, NO SQL, Django, GraphQL Docker, AWS, Azure,
Javascript, React.js, React Native, Kotlin, Swift, WebRTC, Manual and
Automation Testing.

We are a team of three kick-ass developers with a lot of experience between us
in building web applications, mobile applications. We're more than capable of
helping you set your IP if that's what you need.

We're available to work individually and together as a team as well. If you'd
like to take this forward, you can reach me, Varun at
varun.rathore@outlook.com

------
dudus
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Typescript, Javascript, C#, Django, Flask, Angular, Vue,
React, Web Analytics

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1bauo_Rvh8behw-9RnyhdlXEV...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1bauo_Rvh8behw-9RnyhdlXEVOawMdcpfLASYG_9qhGQ/edit)

Email: work@cereto.com

I have 10+ of experience and my last 6+ years were working at Google in
various functions spanning Software Engineering, Product Management and
Solution Architect. I quit before the pandemic to take some time off and I'm
having a hard time recolocating now. I'm open to any opportunities, anywhere
in the US, available to start now.

------
ribolzisalvador
Hi, I'm a Data Engineer with close to 5 years of hands on experience in many
companies, across several countries and ranging from small startups to large
international organizations.

I hold 2 AWS Certifications (developer/bigdata) and am working on the third
one (SA Pro), cloud infrastructure/technologies is one of the things that
interests me the most.

Location: Argentina Remote: Yes (only) Willing to relocate: No
Technologies/CV/Email: www.linkedin.com/in/ribolzisalvador

Don't hesitate to send me a message/email, I'd be more than happy to chat
about anything, cheers!

------
WinonaRyder
SEEKING WORK

Location: UK

Remote: Yes (only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React/Webpack/Babel, etc. (5+ years), TypeScript (3+ years),
Go/Golang (9+ years), PHP, JavaScript/HTML5/CSS3 (ES5, ES6+, 10+ years),
Node.JS, Python, Linux, Docker, Podman etc.

Résumé/CV: Available on request.

Email: hn@sonoya.uk

Website: [https://sonoya.uk/](https://sonoya.uk/)

I’m an independent contractor (own ltd company), full-stack/front-end
engineer, designer and open source programmer who's been coding for ~15 years.

Currently building website/page speed optimizer
[https://oya.to/](https://oya.to/)

An ideal position would be a fully-remote contract, full or part-time, but
willing to negotiate.

~~~
Blahah
Feedback fwiw: I thought this pitch was pretty cool and looked at the
website/github. Website had an FBI warning that I had to refresh 3 times to
read, which was eventually funny but could be much less weird! Github has one
tiny project - personally I'd remove the github link from the website if you
don't have significant open source to share.

I'm happy to remove this comment if it's harmful to have here.

The name is cool, and your deployed projects are great - I hope this is taken
as the constructive feedback it was meant to be :)

~~~
WinonaRyder
Thanks, esp. for pointing out the animation issue. I'll try to reproduce and
fix it (what browser/OS are you using?).

The sparse Github is more of an unfortunate organization issue which can be
improved. FWIW, there are more repos on
[https://github.com/oyato](https://github.com/oyato)
[https://github.com/KurokuLabs](https://github.com/KurokuLabs) and
[https://github.com/DisposaBoy](https://github.com/DisposaBoy)

~~~
Blahah
Thanks for the extra github links!

Animation issue is on Firefox 71.0/Ubuntu 19.04.

------
shkurski
Location: Odesa, Ukraine

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Generally, yes. Not at the moment.

Technologies: C, C++, Rust, Assembly, Qt, Python/Django (basics), MySQL, IDA
Pro, Windows, Linux, macOS, ChromeOS, Git

Résumé/CV: [https://shkur.ski/cv.pdf](https://shkur.ski/cv.pdf)

Email: dmitri@shkur.ski

Senior Software Engineer with 9+ years of experience. Looking for a remote
job, both startup- and enterprise-level companies. Backend development with
compiled languages is preferable, but I'm open to consider anything new and
interesting. Located in UTC+2 timezone, however, the shift can be discussed to
have more working hours with the team (currently working that way for a
California-based company).

------
cristianmihaila

      Location: Leiden, Netherlands
      Remote: Preferred (NL or RO could also be of interest)
      Willing to relocate: Maybe
      Technologies: Scrum, Agile, Kanban, SAFe, Agile Release Train, Agile Project Management, Product Delivery, Process Management, Product Roadmap, Continuous Integration, Continuous Delivery, DevOps,  e-commerce, Data Analytics, Mobile platforms, JIRA, Confluence,  Quality Assurance
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/cristianmihaila85 https://app.enhancv.com/share/77556062?utm_medium=growth&utm_campaign=share-resume&utm_source=dynamic
      Email: cristian.mihaila85@yahoo.com

------
arjinium
Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes, Strongly Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Web Application Frameworks (Django, Flask, Tornado),
REST APIs (DRF), Postgresql, MySQL, HTML, CSS, Heroku, Vanilla JS, Frontend
Frameworks (VueJS), Linux, Docker.

Résumé / CV / Portfolio: Full CV and details of Open Source contributions
available on request

Email: black11shadow@gmail.com

I'm a Backend Python Developer with 6 years of experience building web app
backends and APIs. I've recently started dabbling in frontend frameworks, Vue
& React to be precise. Have been working on Open source applications for 5 out
of 6 years of work. I’m looking for a permanent or contract remote position as
a backend/fullstack developer.

------
SurrealSoul
Location: NYC Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Python, SQL, C#, .NET, Devops/SRE, Javascript, Typescript,
Node.js, Angular 4+, HTML / CSS, React

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrewcdavis0/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrewcdavis0/)
LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrewcdavis0/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrewcdavis0/)

email: andrewcdavis0(at)gmail.com

Looking for Backend/Fullstack work. Can contribute solutions, planning and
execution across the stack as well as DM board games afterwards

------
benzesandbetter
\------

Full-stack software engineer. I've designed, built, and supported mission-
critical applications for clients including Cisco, Eli Lilly, NIH, Stanford
School of Medicine, as well as several startups and federal agencies.

\------

    
    
      Location: California
      Remote: Yes (100%)
      Willing to relocate: No thanks
      Technologies: Python, Django, React, Flask, AWS, Postgres, SQLAlchemy, Plone, JS, Linux, MongoDB, Cassandra, Spark, Jupyter, R
      Email: HN2020@davidsiedband.com
    

[http://davidsiedband.com](http://davidsiedband.com)

[https://tinyurl.com/siebo-cv2020q3](https://tinyurl.com/siebo-cv2020q3)

------
cyanic

      Location: Europe (mostly)
      Remote: Yes (Preferred)
      Willing to relocate: For the right opportunity
      Technologies: Go, Python, C, JavaScript, Linux, SQL, Docker, and more
      Résumé/CV: Upon request
      Email: hired+hn at cyanic dot gr
    

\-----

Principal software engineer with a T-shaped personality, complex problem-
solving skills and more than 8 years of professional experience across the
whole stack. I'm a startup co-founder and project leader who built highly
profitable products from scratch. I'm looking for a chance to solve
significant and challenging engineering problems and an opportunity to
contribute to every aspect of product development.

------
moki9
Location: Manila, Philippines

Remote: Yes, remote only

Willing to relocate: can't right now

Technologies: Go, Python/Django/Flask/Celery,SQLAlchemy,ES6,
Nodejs,AWS/Azure/GCP,Docker,Linux,bash,git,Postges, Mysql/MariaDB, SQLServer,
MongoDB, Redis, memcached, cassandra, kafka,blockchain

Im a software developer with experience in backend development mostly helping
startups build their businesses and products.

other areas of interest: rust, elexir/phoenix, machine learning

CV/Resume: available upon request Email: ltanalas [at] gmail {dot} com
LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/f117a](https://www.linkedin.com/in/f117a)

No 5 years of Deno experience yet

------
bckmn
Location: Chicago

Remote: Absolutely

Willing to relocate: No, thanks

Technologies: Ruby, React/Node.js/all-the-JS, Go, Elixir, Java, Swift, Obj-C,
React-Native, Machine Learning, Python, PHP, Nginx, SQL, NoSQL, Docker, lots
more.

Resume/CV: [https://www.joshbeckman.org](https://www.joshbeckman.org) ||
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/josh-
beckman-0aa20b50/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/josh-beckman-0aa20b50/)

Email: josh at joshbeckman.org

\---

Experienced technical founder with a demonstrated history of building products
and product teams from concept to scale. Looking for a larger team where I can
help manifest a technical vision.

------
poooogles

      Location: Greater London
      Remote: Yes (1 day in 5 in the office or 2 days in 14 is OK).
      Willing to relocate: Possibly
      Technologies: Python, GCP, Docker, Kubernetes, Terraform, Postgres, Redis, Elasticsearch, Kafka, Cassandra, Rest, gRPC, BDD.
      Résumé/CV: http://www.sampegler.co.uk/sam_pegler_cv_040620.pdf
      Email: jobs at sampegler dot co dot uk.
    

Looking for Lead SRE or Senior Python roles. Open to Clojure/Rust roles as
well but I'd need a little longer to get up to speed on them. Not open to
roles in betting.

------
bryanbrattlof
Location: Worcester (Boston) MA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Absolutely

Résumé/CV: [https://bryanbrattlof.com/hi/bryan-brattlof-
resume.pdf](https://bryanbrattlof.com/hi/bryan-brattlof-resume.pdf)

Email: hello @ $USERNAME .com

Technologies: Python, GoLang, C/C++, Docker

 __ __*

\- Hi, I’m Bryan. I’m an early career software developer looking for a full
time position.

\- The large majority of my work is currently in Python, Pelican plugins,
machine learning scripts and notebooks.

\- As a naturally curious person, I’ve been learning more C/C++ with embedded
systems to start contributing on the Linux kernel.

\- I also recently found writing to be a fun challenge, and began maintaining
a blog (mostly book reviews as of now).

------
alextselikas
Location: Heraklion,Greece

Remote:Yes

Willing to relocate:No

Technologies:Go,Python,Javascript,PostgreSQL

Résumé/CV:[https://alextselikas.eu.org/CV.pdf](https://alextselikas.eu.org/CV.pdf)

Email:alextselikas46@gmail.com

I am 2nd year CS(3rd year starting October) student.I have created some
projects that you can see on my CV and want to get some professional
experience.

I am currently working on the back-end using Go and the necessary HTML/CSS/JS
to make it look acceptable.

I have experience building games with Unity3D,cross platform applications with
Xamarin and web applications with vanilla JS. Interested in both full-
time(flexible due to academic requirements) and part-time/summer internship.

------
jarodpeachey
Location: Pennsylvania Remote: YES Willing to relocate: NO Tech: React, HTML,
CSS, Javascript, Gatsby, Netlify, PHP, MySQL, NodeJS, FaunaDB Resume:
[https://jarodpeachey.netlify.com](https://jarodpeachey.netlify.com) Email:
jarodpeachey@gmail.com

I'm a web developer with experience in both front-end and back-end. I
specialize in serverless architecture and creating fast and secure web
applications. I'm looking for contract work or a part-time role.

For contract work, you can contact me through
[https://jellydevelopment.com](https://jellydevelopment.com)

------
kvzcanvas
Location: Berlin, Germany Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Go, Perl, Terraform, Kubernetes, Docker, helm, Postgres, Redis,
Aerospike

Résumé/CV: send me an Email

Email: kvzcanvas@gmail.com

I am a SRE/Developer with more than 10 years of experience. System and
programming knowledge . I have migrated several companies to the cloud and
mainly to Kubernetes. I have done fully automated CI/CD. I am very cost
conscious. As a programmer I have developed several services in Go and in the
past in Perl for high traffic products. I am looking for a new company that I
can join and enjoy. Please only contact from companies directly. I might able
to move only on November (Depending on the offer).

------
jesseliebman

      Location: Portland, OR
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: SQL,Tableau,Google Analytics,HTML,CSS,Social Media,Email Marketing/Drip Campaigns,Digital Paid Advertising (Google,Facebook,Ect.)
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/acargmbvlgbuwv9/Jesse%20Liebman%20Resume.pdf?dl=0
      Email: liebman.jesse@gmail.com
    

11+ years data analyst & digital marketer looking to take my experience skill
set and leverage them in a public/non-profit/higher purpose type organization.
Want to use my skills to help to provide equity to underserved communities.

------
HillCalvin
Location: Moore, Oklahoma Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technical
Skills: Markup-Languages: YAML, Json, CSV, HTML, and CSS Databases: MySQL,
Redis, MongoDB, and Flat-File Troubleshooting: Performance Tuning, Debugging,
Reverse Engineering, and Profiling Java GUI Tools: JavaFX (Application) OS
Experience: Windows, Windows Server, Linux Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1iImbhq7ghXzFkaVNLjUyMUEO...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1iImbhq7ghXzFkaVNLjUyMUEOFtk2dj7iYdLviRtdhZs)
Email: hill.calvin@ymail.com

------
dserban
SEEKING CONTRACT WORK, Cassandra / Druid Cluster Engineer, Primarily Remote
(based in Eindhoven, NL)

Well-rounded data engineer with deep knowledge of the internals of distributed
datastores.

Core Skills:

● Cassandra (Data Modeling, Troubleshooting Performance And Operational
Issues)

● Druid (Stream Ingestion, Cluster Ops, Data Modeling, Scaling Complex
Queries)

● Stream Processing At Scale: Kafka, Flink, Spark Streaming

● Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient, 8 years exp.), Python
(proficient)

Other Skills: Zookeeper, Redshift, Kinesis, Airflow, JVM tuning for big data,
AWS cost optimization for big data.

Educational Background: Computer Science.

Solid experience working remotely.

All of my recent work history (8 years) is exclusively with startups.

Seeking contract work.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
donretag
My industry has been heavily affected by the shutdown. While I have been safe
from the cuts and will probably not be affected in the near future, I am
looking into changes. I do not have a recent resume, something to work on this
weekend.

Location: Los Angeles

Remote: only for the right company (have tons of experience working remotely)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Elasticsearch expert/contributor. Big data stack
(Cassandra/Kafka/Spark/Lambda/etc). Primarily JVM languages, Python.
Definitely no front-end/full-stack.

Résumé/CV/Email:
[https://pastebin.com/tu3nDzsC](https://pastebin.com/tu3nDzsC)

------
ramezk
Location: Toronto, ON, Canada

Remote: Yes, prefer on-site (post-COVID)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, JavaScript, React, PostgreSQL, Ansible

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/60gwt36h81ur2z9/CV.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/60gwt36h81ur2z9/CV.pdf?dl=0)

Hi there! I have 7 years of experience working in project management. For the
last few years I've been developing my own product, which led me to discover
my passion for building solutions. Now that it's time to move on, I'm looking
for my next product role.

The best way to reach me is through LinkedIn; a link can be found on my
resume.

------
yosaton
Location: Nashville, Tennessee, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Anywhere in the US, Japan, Taiwan

Technologies: PHP(Laravel), Javascript(vanilla, React, Vue), Wordpress, SQL,
HTML/CSS

Languages: English, Thai, Mandarin

Portfolio: [https://yosaton.com](https://yosaton.com)

Email: see portfolio

Full-stack developer with 2+ years of coding experience looking for contract
or full-time work. PHP Laravel is my bread-and-butter, but I am also really
comfortable with Javascript. Work great with a team + also comfortable doing
my own thing, whichever is most conducive to getting the job done effectively
and in a timely manner.

------
ikarpov
Location: Latvia / Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment

Technologies: PHP, JavaScript, Java, NodeJS, Android, Firebase, TypeScript,
ReactJS, Redux, React Native, Web Services, Crawlers, Severless Apps,
Raspberry Pi

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ilya-karpov-
riga/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ilya-karpov-riga/)

Email: ikrpv19@gmail.com

Results-oriented full-stack developer with 9+ years of experience solving
front-end, back-end and mobile development challenges. Interested in
micromobility projects, location-based apps, IoT, AR games and outdoor quests
project.

------
craigtp
Location: Liverpool, England

Remote: Yes (Remote only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, .NET Core, ASP.NET, SQL Server/MongoDB/EventStore,
CQRS/Event Sourcing, Azure/AWS.

Résumé/CV: [http://cv.craigtp.co.uk](http://cv.craigtp.co.uk)

Email: craig [at] craigtp.co.uk

Hi. I'm Craig. I'm a senior analyst developer with over two decades of
experience of a wide range of full life-cycle software projects. I'm a full-
stack developer, but I focus principally on back-end development and
architecture, building distributed business systems mostly using CQRS & Event
Sourcing techniques.

I work primarily, but not exclusively, with Microsoft technologies and the
.NET / .NET Core frameworks, leading complex and challenging enterprise
software development projects to successfully deliver robust, secure, scalable
and efficient software solutions that produce genuine and quantifiable
business value and frequently exceed client expectations.

Throughout my career I've built web, desktop, server and embedded software and
am just as accomplished at designing and developing a single use website for a
dozen local users as I am a global distributed micro-services infrastructure
supporting millions. I've helped numerous businesses of varying sizes in
varying industries get their technology investment right and I can do the same
for you.

Recent projects include:

\+ Successfully lead, developed and delivered complete greenfield and bespoke
web site and back-end web platform for a leading UK children’s charity,
forming a core component of a complete brand refresh and redesign.

\+ Successfully lead project to develop industry leading anti-motor fraud
website, web service, OLAP & OLTP system and data warehouse including one of
Europe's largest anti-fraud databases for a Top 40 UK law firm.

\+ Successfully designed and delivered market-leading, best-of-breed corporate
travel management web & desktop-based product suite for a company who, largely
as a result of the technology, were later acquired in a multi-million pound
deal.

------
rmelhem
I was a founder of a 'one man' small company, until the pandemics hit. Now I'm
looking for an entry level position in Data Science. I already have a degree
in Materials Engineering, currently enrolled in a Data Science - BTech
undergraduate course, studying Machine Learning/NLP/AI.

Location: São Paulo/Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, SQL, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Machine Learning, Music
Composition Softwares (DAW), Raspberry Pi, etc.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rafaelmelhem/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rafaelmelhem/)

Email: info [at] rafaelmelhem.com

------
redlac
Location: Calgary, Alberta, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: • Oracle SQL/ PL-SQL/ MySQL • Java, Spring Boot, Hibernate •
HTML/CSS/SASS • JavaScript, ReactJS • Git, Postman • AdobeXD, UML diagramming

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/caldertrombley/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/caldertrombley/)

Email: caldertrombley@gmail.com

Portfolio: [https://caltrom.com/projects](https://caltrom.com/projects)

GitHub: [https://github.com/redlac](https://github.com/redlac)

------
parasight

      Location: Berlin, Germany
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: C++ (11, 14, 17), Python, Yocto, Linux, Container (Docker, runC, LXC ...), Android/NDK
      Résumé/CV: Available upon request :)
      Email: hackphonic@gmail.com
    

I am a software engineer with 20 years of industry experience based in Berlin.
I specialize in software development for (Embedded) Linux using C++, Python
and Yocto. I also spend a lot of time on native Android code (NDK) and with
different container technologies for Linux.

I am looking for permanent as well as freelancing/consulting jobs.

------
tristansecord
Location: Toronto, ON

Remote: YES

Willing to Relocate: NO

Technologies: Elixir/Phoenix, React, Vue.JS, React Native

Resume/CV:n
[http://tristansecord.com/files/Tristan%20Secord%20Resume.pdf](http://tristansecord.com/files/Tristan%20Secord%20Resume.pdf)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tristansecord/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tristansecord/)

Github: [https://github.com/tristan-secord](https://github.com/tristan-secord)

Website: tristansecord.com

Email: tristan.secord@gmail.com

------
pknerd
Location: Earth

Remote: Yes and only Remote!

Willing to relocate: No

Resume:
[http://adnansiddiqi.me/Resume2020.pdf](http://adnansiddiqi.me/Resume2020.pdf)

Email: kadnan @ gmail

Software and ETL Developer with many years of experience in different
technologies. I am basically a backend guy so anything related to backend is
acceptable. Mostly worked on automation tools, scraping, data analysis tools
and systems and APIs integration. I am also well-versed in web development in
Laravel, Django and Flask.

Notice for Spammer Entrepreneurs : STOP Sending me Emails to promote your next
biggest Job related services. I am not interested.

------
mdurco
Location: Prague, Czechia

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Node, JS & TS, React, React Native, Python, Go, Postgres, GCP,
AWS, Containers, Kubernetes, Terraform, Linux

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mariandurco/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mariandurco/)
[https://github.com/MajoDurco](https://github.com/MajoDurco)

Experienced software engineer specialised in full-stack development and dev-
ops. Interested in helping to creating valuable early-stage products in a
startup environment.

~~~
erixhu
Hi Marián,

We're looking to hire at Rawa.tv, and you seem to be a pretty good fit for
what we're looking for.

We're a live streaming platform for gamers in the Arab world and have just
closed our pre-seed. We're going to market in the coming weeks and are looking
to scale our team/product.

Mind sharing your email so I can send more details?

~~~
pknerd
DO you have any tech position available for remote? I am mostly in Python and
Go, Also worked on PHP. Check out
[http://adnansiddiqi.me](http://adnansiddiqi.me)

------
gosterweil
Location: Greater Boston Area, but willing to consider most locations. NYC
metro area, SF Bay area or Pacific Northwest would all be great for me.

Remote: Either

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Ruby, Java, C, C#, Javascript, SQL, security/pentest
tools (Burp, nmap, metasploit etc)

Résumé/CV: georgeosterweil.com/resume.pdf

Email: george[at]georgeosterweil.com

I'm a recent C.S. grad primarily looking for security engineering and
penetration testing roles. I'd also be happy doing software engineering even
outside of security roles.

I have internship experience doing penetration testing and writing security-
focused tooling. I also have OSCP certification.

------
kayge

      Location: Southern WA (near Portland, OR)
    
      Remote: Yes, preferred. Been successfully working from home for nearly 5 years now.
    
      Willing to relocate: Not at this time, but willing to travel.
    
      Technologies: javascript, python, php, sql, c#
    
      Resume/CV: by request
    
      Email: username at proton mail
    

Some quick facts about me:

\- 10+ years experience with various combinations of web dev, sys admin,
database admin

\- Almost 5 years of 99.9% remote work-from-home experience

\- B.S. in Computer Science

\- Major obsession with infosec and ethical hacking, I would love to help fill
the talent shortage

\- Extremely easygoing and easy to get along with

------
z_zetetic_z
Systematic Trading Veteran / Fin Data Tech Lead / IT architect

Location: Zurich Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: Java, SQL
Server, Postgres, Vertica, Linux Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/john-
richardson/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/john-richardson/) Email:
hn.jobs@zetetic.technology

10+ years of experience in securities trading implementation, financial data
engineering tech lead, SRE team lead, project management, IT architecture.
Looking for a permanent role in trading IT.

------
neuromancer2701

      Location: Central Virginia
      Remote: YES
      Willing to relocate: NO
      Technologies: C++, C, yocto linux, python, embedded,4G, 5G TDD 
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/nerdking/
    
      Email:king.seth@gmail.com
      Website: openrover.com
    

Embedded linux engineer with a passion for C++ and robotics. Jack of all
Trades Master of None. Debugging all sorts of C and C++ code. Remote is what I
am really targeting but I would be open to a 2-3 week integration period
onsite and 1 week a quarter back at HQ. Georgia Tech OMSCS 2018

------
AyKarsi
Location: Munich, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Full stack, lots of TypeScript! Node, Nestjs, Postgres,
ElasticSearch, RabbitMQ, MongoDB, React, EmberJs, CSS, SCSS, LESS, Hugo, UX
and UI design, Performance optimisation, Analytics, Technical SEO, Design
Sprint

Résumé/CV: isarbits.com, docuvision.io

Email: hello [roundthingy] isarbits.com

We are a small team of experienced web application developers based in Munich,
Germany. We are experienced in both the startup as well as the corporate
world, and are looking for our next cool project. Since we have free time,
we’re open to anything from contract work through to filling the CTO role.

------
ndand
Location: Athens, Greece

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Java, C#, C++, Delphi, Python, JavaScript, SQL, Google App
Engine, Android SDK

Resume/CV: Available upon request

Email: ndandoulakis hotmail com

[https://github.com/ndandoulakis](https://github.com/ndandoulakis)

[https://linkedin.com/in/nick-dandoulakis/](https://linkedin.com/in/nick-
dandoulakis/)

[https://stackoverflow.com/users/108130/nick-
dandoulakis](https://stackoverflow.com/users/108130/nick-dandoulakis)

------
nakedrobot2
Location: Europe Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: Product
design and management, especially for hardware and camera devices. Many years
of deep domain knowledge in 360 imaging, related technologies, and camera
hardware, related hardware, component selection, manufacturing.

Product Management Leader, Systems Thinker, generalizing in the ideation,
design, development, management, and realization of engaging applications,
products, algorithms, systems, and effective teams.

13 years of startup experience.

    
    
      Résumé/CV: on request
      Email: panoramas@gmail.com

------
kumard
Location: San Francisco Bay Area Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, PHP/Laravel, JavaScript, Swift / iOS, AWS. Wordpress /
Woocommerce, Mysql/ DynamoDB / Firebase, PyTorch

I got a PhD in engineering (informatics related) in the bay area, but then
moved on to web and app development, and ran a startup using ml/data
science/web tech at scale. I have 6+ years of experience building web apps,
scaling backends on AWS/GCP, data science, and machine learning. Interested in
both startups and larger companies. Resume available on request.

Email: kumarmd@protonmail.com

------
ruffrey
Experienced in startups as a software engineer and early CTO. Seeking a
friendly, high performing team, where I can write code, specs, and tests.
Somewhat of an advanced generalist programmer, with soft skills.

    
    
      Location: Sacramento, California
      Remote: Yes, preferred - since 2013
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Node.js 8+ years, Golang 4+ years, DevOps/AWS/Ansible
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1fBNHFcd41n_sqMA4WEi_Jg79BG_M7GRHRMmSTm3GqUw
      Email: jeff h parrish, at gmail

------
jonpurdy
Location: SF, experienced and fully equipped to work remotely

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at this time

Technology/Skill keywords for grep: Scrum Master, Agile Scrum & Kanban
Methodologies, Multi-team Coordination, Jira, Python, Containerization,
Docker, Vagrant, Ansible, Cloud Infrastructure, DigitalOcean, AWS, Azure,
Terraform, ELK stack, Blockchain, Ethereum.

Résumé/CV: [https://jonpurdy.com/resume-jon-
hn-202007.pdf](https://jonpurdy.com/resume-jon-hn-202007.pdf)

Work Projects: [https://jonpurdy.com/projects](https://jonpurdy.com/projects)

Email: hn-202007 AT jonpurdy.com (will respond from my real one)

I recently moved to SF with my wife (I already have a Visa and EAD, but still
very bad timing!). I'm primarily a Project Manager looking to move into a
Technical Program Manager or Technical Product Manager role, and open to
project or coaching roles as well.

I specialize in working cross-functionally and bridging the gap between
technical and business teams. Ideally, I'm looking for a SF Bay Area-based
company that is working on an MVP and is looking to scale the development
team's size and efficiency, technical infrastructure, and product
documentation. I'm also looking at working on teams at unicorns or FAANG
companies that have already established products and workflows but want to
improve cross-functional communication and work more efficiently with other
teams.

On the tech side, I have built support workflows, tooling, and documentation
for an emerging telecom product. I have architecting and executing multiple
dedicated hardware to cloud migrations. I also built numerous internal tools
to make developers' lives easier. After getting my Scrum Master certification
in early 2018, I moved into a PM role for a blockchain startup. I helped the
team build and successfully launch wallets for multiple blockchains, including
Ethereum and Polkadot. I also helped build non-public-facing products,
including a blockchain explorer and a certificate verification tool.

Thanks and please email me if you have any questions or just want to chat!

------
remotists
Location: Bangalore

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Google AdWords, Facebook Advertising, SEO & Growth Marketing

Résumé/CV: [https://in.linkedin.com/in/shv-
prbhkrn](https://in.linkedin.com/in/shv-prbhkrn)

Email: shivaprabhakaran@protonmail.com

I'm looking to work with a startup or a medium sized firm in a
marketing/growth role. My past experience includes being the head of marketing
and business development for a prominent consumer startup & various
independent contributor roles in the performance marketing and social media
marketing domain.

------
ixvvqktiwl
Location: New York (NYC)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: For the right opportunity

Technologies: recently been spending a lot of time working with Elixir,
Phoenix, TypeScript, React, and Rust. I've worked with all the trendy
tech/tools/frameworks.

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/brndnmtthws/resume/blob/master/resume.pdf](https://github.com/brndnmtthws/resume/blob/master/resume.pdf)

Email: hn@brenden.brndn.io

I'm a serial entrepreneur, technologist, engineer who's been building and
scaling companies and products for 20+ years.

------
pgt

        Location: Cape Town, South Africa
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: Yes
        Technologies: Clojure, ClojureScript, Rust, Datomic.
        Résumé/CV: http://petrustheron.com/cv/
        Email: hn@petrus.co.za
    

Building profitable products since 2004. BEng Electronic Engineering
w/Computer Science, Stellenbosch 2009. During lockdown I built this to help
bring businesses online post-COVID:
[https://www.tradebridge.app/](https://www.tradebridge.app/)

------
claudio-viola
LOCATION: LONDON, EUROPE, REMOTE \- Remote: YES preferred

\- Willing to relocate: unlikely, but do contact me about it

\- Technologies: Javascript, Typescript, Node.js, graphql, Docker, kubernetes,
jenkins, aws, cloud, devops, backend, agile, scrum, kanban, python, ruby,
shell scripting, linux, chef, ansible, ci/cd

\- Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2HucTwp](http://bit.ly/2HucTwp)

\- [https://www.linkedin.com/in/claudio-
viola/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/claudio-viola/)

------
d10

      Location: Reno/Tahoe, NV USA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Golang, Linux & BSD, GCP, cryptography, cyber-security, others omitted for brevity
      Résumé/CV: available via email
      Email: FantasisticJobOpportunity at d10 . dev
    

Software guy with a lot of experience, looking for senior role or early stage.
See d10.dev/about for links to open-source work, and a sense of the kinds of
problems I like to solve. I'm happy to share a resume (if via email you seem
more human than bot).

------
josh3736
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Possible

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, node.js, TypeScript, React, angular, Android, Java,
Kotlin, Python, C, C++, C#, SQL, MongoDB, Redis, Elasticsearch, AWS, and more.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/daguej/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/daguej/)
[https://josh3736.net](https://josh3736.net)

Email: j20@josh3736.net

I'm a highly accomplished software engineer and engineering leader, most
recently VP Engineering at a YC company. Coder for 25 years.

------
chinmayT
Location: Pune, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Recently Graduated from OMSCS at GT, Relevant coursework
includes C, Java, Python, Machine Learning, Algorithms, Software Defined
Networking (Python), Software Engineering (Testing, Architecture), HCI (UX
Design basics), CyberSec (buffer overflow attacks, Cyberphysical system
security).

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/vv47c0frmas2kd0/Chinmay_Thosar__Re...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/vv47c0frmas2kd0/Chinmay_Thosar__Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: chinmaythosar@gmail.com

------
StavrosK
I'm mostly looking for a technical lead role at the moment.

Location: Greece

Remote: Exclusively

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python/Django, Postgres/Redis/all the backend stuff, security,
devops, some Rust (would like more), hardware design, CAD.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.stavros.io/](https://www.stavros.io/)

Email: hireme@mail.stavros.io

I have a few decades' experience in web backends, most of them in Django, and
I've been building entire products in my spare time so I've done everything
from HTML to devops. I'm alsy very interested in security.

------
shaaaaawn
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Typescript, Angular, Node, NestJS, Ionic, Firebase, Shopify,
MySql, MongoDB, PostgreSQL

Website: [https://shawn.digital](https://shawn.digital)

Resume: [https://my.indeed.com/p/shawnp-
igkxdou](https://my.indeed.com/p/shawnp-igkxdou)

GitHub: [https://github.com/shaaaaawn](https://github.com/shaaaaawn)

E-Mail: shawn (at) shawn.digital

About: Full Stack Engineer specializing in eCommerce Applications and Real
Estate/Fintech SaaS.

------
mlisthenewcool
Location : France

Remote : Yes

Willing to relocate : yes

Technologies :

    
    
      * web : Flask, CodeIgniter, VueJS, AJAX
    
      * languages : Python, JavaScript, C, SQL, noSQL
    
      * data science : maths/machine-learning/deep/reinforcement
    
      * frameworks : sklearn, opencv, tensorflow, dash plotly
    

Résumé/CV :
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1UV4iKctHwEjBQL_9pG2zfdSw5Kd...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1UV4iKctHwEjBQL_9pG2zfdSw5KdscF8v/view?usp=sharing)

Email : contact AT hippolyte-debernardi.com

------
andrestoga
Location: Merced, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C/C++11, Python3, Robotics (ROS, Gazebo, FlexBE), Linux(Ubuntu),
Embedded Systems, GIT, Unit testing(gtests, rostests).

Resume: linkedin.com/in/andrestoga (PDF on request)

Email: atorresgarcia [at] ucmerced [dot] edu

I'm currently seeking a Robotics Software Engineer position at a Robotics
company/startup/institute. My research interests lie in Robot Algorithms,
Navigation, Motion Planning and Autonomous Ground Vehicles(AGV). I'm open to
all sorts of opportunities, so please reach out!

------
thelastinuit
Location: Hamburg, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, AWS, Docker, ReactJS, VueJS.

Resume: [https://luisignac.io/resume.html](https://luisignac.io/resume.html)

Email: email@luisignac.io

Github: [https://github.com/thelastinuit](https://github.com/thelastinuit)

Gitlab: [https://gitlab.com/thelastinuit](https://gitlab.com/thelastinuit)

Desired Role: Anything, i just like coding.

I'm going digital nomad in a few weeks to be in Amsterdam. Hopefully a job
there will be fine.

------
happppy
Location: Islamabad, Pakistan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, ReactJS, NodeJS, ExpressJS, Php,
Laravel, MySQL, Redis, Git, socket.io.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ahmad-
raza-/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ahmad-raza-/)

Email: ahmdrzalifa [at] gmail [dot] com

Hi, I am a full-stack developer with 3 years of experience building secure and
scalable web applications. I have worked on various applications like CRM,
management systems, live bidding applications, and e-commerce stores.

------
pk400
I have 2 years worth of experience working on back-end development. Looking to
transition to Full-Stack, but am open to any side of the stack. Let's connect!

    
    
      Location: Toronto, ON
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: Python, JavaScript, PostgreSQL, AWS ECS, AWS EC2, AWS ECR, AWS S3, Bash, Docker, React.js, Node.js, WebSockets, MongoDB, Git, Django, RESTful APIs, Nginx, Linux, Starlette, Uvicorn, YAML, JSON.
    
      LinkedIn: https://bit.ly/3irryvJ

------
opringle
Location: Vancouver, Canada Remote: Yup Willing to relocate: Nope
Technologies: deep learning, recommendation engines, natural language
processing, Flutter app development & much more Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1JaJDEQ_BqkZ_1CP0IeMMh34p1in...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1JaJDEQ_BqkZ_1CP0IeMMh34p1inJxnvA/view?usp=sharing)
Email: ojapringle@gmail.com

------
Sanjay_143
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Not at the moment

Technologies: React, Redux, Angular, Node, Javascript, Shopify.

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/sanjay-makasana-
freelancer-2aa64...](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sanjay-makasana-
freelancer-2aa64...).

Email: sm104030@gmail.com

This is Sanjay and I am an expert level developer with 5+ years of experience
mostly in SASS and web app development.

Github: [https://github.com/makasanas](https://github.com/makasanas)

I can start work immediately.

Thanks.

------
harrydehal
Location: San Francisco, CA, USA (Bay Area)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (!)

Technologies:

    
    
      • Front-end (React/Angular, Javascript, HTML/CSS)
      • UX (Adobe Creative Cloud, Figma, InVision, Sketch, etc.)
    

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/harrydehal](https://www.linkedin.com/in/harrydehal)
and [http://www.harrydehal.com/portfolio](http://www.harrydehal.com/portfolio)

Email: harrydehal@gmail.com

------
TomSwirly
Location: Amsterdam, Netherlands.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, C++, Java, fintech, big data, real-time and hardware
programming, digital audio, lighting automation

Resumé:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1aOBeOpmdvnSYjBFJbsY0zbd8...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1aOBeOpmdvnSYjBFJbsY0zbd8T5Ij0hceS3ATaQLenwo/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: tom@swirly.com

Maker of fine tools: [https://github.com/rec/](https://github.com/rec/)

------
ded_vonzay
Location: Russia / Remote: Yes / Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, WinFroms, DevExpress, WPF, Networking, HTTP, SSL

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1WpBoVlHkIl3wGPkNxsOkDsUpLvb...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1WpBoVlHkIl3wGPkNxsOkDsUpLvbF9k_u/view?usp=sharing)

Email: dedvonzay [at] gmail.com

.net developer specializing in desktop applications with 12 years of
experiense

------
tzinie
Location: Zurich, CH

Remote: Yes | No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Keras, Tensorflow, sklearn, spacy, scipy, Pytorch

Résumé/CV: available upon request

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/elli-
tzini-706762153/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/elli-tzini-706762153/)

Email:ellitz154@gmail.com

I am a ML Engineer with a focus on NLP and Computer Vision. I recently
received my MSc from ETHZ. I am currently building systems for automating
decision making in the sector of behavioral sciences using NLP/NLU.

------
dpereira468
Location: Lisbon

Remote: Yes (20h/week)

Willing to relocate: No

email: dpereira718@me.com

Resume: by request

Hello! I'm Daniel, software engineer with 9 years of experience working with
both frontend (React/Redux/GraphQL) and backend (Node, Go, RDBMS and
No/NewSQL: MongoDB/DynamoDB/Cassandra, Kafka, Redis, RocksDB, Docker, K8s,
Istio, etc..) in Cloud Native/Scrum/Agile/TDD/CICD projects.

I'm looking for a 20hours/week project (I'm mostly interested in Go projects,
but I can do a bit of frontend).

------
Liveanimalcams
Location: San Jose, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, React, AWS / GCS, Node.js, Firebase

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/charlesharring/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/charlesharring/)

Email: chas@makerspartlist.com

I'm a builder and lately I've focused on creating and supporting machine
learning pipelines. Image Ingestion, Job Queues, Dashboards. I even created a
course on it that has over 800 students. Looking for something that allows me
to build or teach.

------
asfourakis
Location: Uruguay

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, JavaScript, ReactJS, NodeJS/ExpressJS, PHP,
Laravel/Lumen, Ruby On Rails, SQL, PostgreSQL, MySQL, SQLite, mongoDB,
Firebase, Git, Linux

Résumé/CV:
[https://linkedin.com/in/fadiasfour;](https://linkedin.com/in/fadiasfour;)
[https://github.com/asfourco](https://github.com/asfourco)

Email: fadi.asfour+hnjobs@gmail.com

------
colthn
Location: Austin, Tx

Remote: No. Temporarily is OK

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, Linux, C++, AWS/GCP, Jest, Docker, React/Vue,
Selenium, Travis CI

Résumé/CV: the letters 'cj' followed by udice dot com

Email: on the above website

I am graduating next month (August 17) from the University of Texas at Austin
with a BS in Computer Science. I am hoping to work someplace where I can learn
from more experienced developers and tackle problems more complex than just
churning out boilerplate CRUD applications. Open to relocating anywhere!

------
azhu
\- Location: NYC

\- Remote: yep

\- Willing to relocate: yep

\- Technologies: JavaScript/TypeScript (vanilla, React, Vue, Node, Next,
Ionic, React Native, etc), HTML/CSS/frontend web, express, data science
degree, and some other experience with Python, Django, Rails, neo4j, postgres,
SQL, NoSQL, GraphQL, AWS stuff, GCP stuff, Firebase, Back4App, and other
JAMStack flavored stuff

\- Résumé/CV: [http://adamz.hu](http://adamz.hu)

\- Email: adam@adamz.hu

------
mapandey
I have 5 years worth of experience working on back-end development. Looking
for opportunities in Clojure Web-Devlopment. Let's connect!

    
    
      Location:Pune India
    
      Remote: Yes
      
      Willing to relocate: Possible in future
      
      Technologies: Clojure, Java, Docker, kubernetes, Jenkins, Kafka, Keycloak, AWS
                    Linux, Restful APIs, Graphql, Microservices, Postgres, Datomic
        
      Résumé/CV: https://bit.ly/38oMMpq

------
dhogan
Location: Fort Wayne, Indiana

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, Vue.js, C#, SQL

Résumé:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/dq0oaib78rc0eah/DanHoganResume.pdf...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/dq0oaib78rc0eah/DanHoganResume.pdf?dl=0)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/iamdanhogan/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/iamdanhogan/)

Email: on résumé

6+ years of fullstack experience with a wide variety of languages and tech.

------
kazy-kode
Location: Argentina.

Remote: Been working remotely for 5 years.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: TDD, Mochai, Chai, Supertest, Agile, Javacript ES6+, Node,
React, Express, Typescript, CSS, psql, mysql, MongoDb, RESTful APIs,
sequelize, styled components, python.

Resume: [https://github.com/kazy-
kode/resumes/blob/master/camiloSuner...](https://github.com/kazy-
kode/resumes/blob/master/camiloSunerResumeEnglish.pdf)

Email: camilosuner@gmail.com

------
hollwayi1
Location: Manitoba, canada Remote: yes Willing to relocate: yes Technologies:
python, c#, C++, java Résumé/CV: please email Email: hollwayi1@protonmail.com

------
wikunia
Location: Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, preferred in/near Germany

Technologies: Julia, Python, JS

Resume: [https://opensourc.es/blog/CV.pdf](https://opensourc.es/blog/CV.pdf)

GitHub: [https://github.com/Wikunia](https://github.com/Wikunia)

Blog: [https://opensourc.es](https://opensourc.es)

Working on: discrete optimization i.e constraint programming

E-Mail: o.kroeger (at) opensourc.es

Feel free to reach out with any questions :)

------
watermelonbread
Undergrad @ Rutgers University studying CS seeking internship

    
    
      Location: New York
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Languages: C, C++, Java, JavaScript, GraphQL, SQL
      Technologies: Spring Framework, node.js, CUDA Toolkit, WebGL
      Résumé/CV: https://n00rsy.github.io/ (link in site)
      Email: noorsyed@gmail.com
    

I'm deeply interested in all thigs CS. If you are looking for a self-motivated
fast learner hit me up!

------
linker3000
Location: West Sussex, UK

Remote: Possibly

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: ITSM, ITIL 4, Agile project management, Technical Delivery, Team
Management, Legacy migration and IT projects in general, Incident Management,
Continuity Management, Courseware and documentation, corporate reporting,
vendor and customer liaison

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/nigel-
kendrick/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nigel-kendrick/)

Email: nigel.kendrick@gmail.com

------
breue
Location: Washington, D.C.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Product Design, Product Development, Product Prototyping,
Algorithm Design, Ruby, Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, Swift, MySQL, PostgreSQL,
Relevancy Algorithms, Machine Learning, Artificial Intelligence, Sentiment
Analysis, Ontologies, Natural Language Processing, Text Summarization

Resume/CV: Will email upon request

Email: zach@breue.com

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

To see some of my recent work:

[https://breue.com/](https://breue.com/)

------
kmickey
Location: Richmond, VA

Remote: Open to it

Willing to relocate: Open to it, although ideally Virginia or DC

Technologies: As a data scientist with expertise in advanced statistics and
machine learning, I use Python, R, and SQL to collect and manipulate data,
explore relationships visually, and build predictive models.

Résumé/CV: Stanford PhD - see
[https://www.kmickey.com/pdf/Mickey_resume.pdf](https://www.kmickey.com/pdf/Mickey_resume.pdf)

Email: kevin@kmickey.com

------
helltone
Location: London

Remote: No (hoping to go back to an office when the lockdown is lifted)

Willing to relocate: Yes, anywhere in Europe.

Technologies: C++, Python

Résumé/CV: [https://funchal.github.io/](https://funchal.github.io/)

Email: gafunchal AT gmail.com

I'm an experienced software engineer with a passion for working in
collaborative teams, and a research/optimization background. I also have some
management experience if that comes in handy. Looking for my next opportunity.

------
Austin_Conlon
Apple platform software engineer (iOS, iPadOS, macOS, tvOS, watchOS)

Location: Mountain View, CA

Technologies: Objective-C, Swift, Cocoa, Cocoa Touch, SwiftUI

App Store apps: [https://apps.apple.com/developer/austin-
conlon/id1189508961](https://apps.apple.com/developer/austin-
conlon/id1189508961)

GitHub: [https://github.com/AustinConlon](https://github.com/AustinConlon)

Email: austinconlon@icloud.com

------
elvin_d
Location: Kyiv, Ukraine

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not now

Technologies: Vanilla JS, Typescript, React, Redux, Node.js, PostgreSQL, AWS

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/elv1n/cv/blob/master/cv.pdf](https://github.com/elv1n/cv/blob/master/cv.pdf)

Email: elvin.d@outlook.com

[https://github.com/elv1n](https://github.com/elv1n)

Senior Software Engineer with 8 years of experience and 3+ years in leading
roles

------
mikedilger
Rust developer

Location: New Zealand

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: rust, postgres, linux, git, html/css/webassembly, PHP, Vulkan
API

Resume/CV: on request

Email: mike@mikedilger.com

Passionate about rust (6 years experience). Maintain more than a dozen open-
sourced rust libraries w/ more than 1 million aggregate downloads. 22 years
unix/linux system administration. 10 years computer security focused
experience. 9 years involved in web development. US citizen / New Zealand
permanent resident. MSCS UC Davis 1995.

------
tekahs
Location: France

Remote: Yes. Only Remote for now.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript/Typescript (Node.js/React/Next.js),
MaterialUI/Tailwind, PostgreSQL, Redis, Serverless, GraphQL (Apollo, AppSync)

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/romain-
quellec/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/romain-quellec/) Founder of a catering
marketplace in 2016 / CTO for 2 early startups

Email: romain.quellec [at] gmail.com

------
peterbraden

      Location: Zürich
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Full stack web, Rust, JS etc.
      Résumé/CV: https://peterbraden.co.uk/resume/
      Email: hi at peterbraden.co.uk
    

Experienced software engineer and problem solver with product and management
experience and a proven track record of autonomy and leadership, seeking
interesting challenge.

I'd be interested in full time work or on a project basis.

------
seg_fault
I'm a software developer with 3 years experience. I'm looking for a remote job
in the C/C++ field. I'm interested in low-level/embedded.

    
    
      Location: Germany
      Remote: Yes preferred
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: C/C++, Ada, Linux
      Résumé/CV: http://manert.de/cv.pdf
      Email: seg_fault@manert.de
      Github: https://github.com/clemensmanert

------
desaiguddu
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Agency: Yes

Technologies: ReactJS, Angular, Laravel, NodeJS, GatsbyJS, Ionic, MongoDB,
PostgreSQL, Swift, Flutter, React Native, eCommerce Shopify, WooCommerce

Skills: Web Frontend, Mobile Native & Cross-Platform, Web Backend

Profile: [https://bit.ly/mf-profile-w](https://bit.ly/mf-profile-w)

Email: arpan [at] mobilefirst [dot] in

10 years of experience in building mobile & web applications. Ideal for small
teams, startups & solo founders.

------
em-bee
Location: european, living in china

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: not at this time. maybe in the future

Technologies: Linux, frontend and backend webdevelopment, prototyping.

Résumé/CV: on request (20 years experience with web development, team lead,
CTO)

Email: see profile.

I am open to remote part time contract opportunities (up to 30 hours) as a
senior developer, teamlead, CTO, trainer or mentor

I am also able to build up a development team for you here in china, to help
you enter the chinese market or take advantage of chinese resources.

------
Benomechanic
Location: Australia

Remote: Yes

Relocate: No

Technologies: SolidWorks, Materialise Mimics & 3-Matic, Geomagic, Netfrabb,
ABAQUS, ANSYS, MATLAB scripting and image processing

Email: Babaei.mech@gmail.com

I hold PhD in mechanical engineering and have extensive academic and
industrial experience in designing, researching, developing, characterising,
prototyping, optimising, validating and manufacturing parts. I believe that I
have the track record of success to make a real impact and can help push your
aim.

------
mraza007
Location: New York City

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python,C++,Java,NodeJS,Angular,PowerShell,AWS,Docker,Linux

Resume: You can read about my work experience over here
[http://muhammadraza.me/work](http://muhammadraza.me/work)

Email: muhammadraza0047@gmail.com

I am currently working as an intern for FAANG but I am very interested in
interviewing for smaller companies for roles such as Data
Engineering,Infrastructure/DevOps and Software Engineer.

------
amlozano
Hacker looking for work. I have 10 years experience, 3 doing penetration
testing and information security consulting, 7 doing secure software
development.

Location: Phoenix, Arizona

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Java, C++, AWS

Résumé/CV:

[https://github.com/amlozano1/resume/raw/master/_lozano_resum...](https://github.com/amlozano1/resume/raw/master/_lozano_resume.pdf)

Email: amlozano1@gmail.com

------
mpkarlban

      Location: Sweden
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Java, Angular2+, JavaScript, Spring, Hibernate, SQL, Docker, DevOps etc.
      Résumé/CV: Available upon request  https://www.linkedin.com/in/martinpring/
    
      Email: martin@martinpring.com
    

\--

I'm a software engineer with 10 years of industry experience based in Sweden.

I'm looking for remote freelancing/consulting jobs.

------
nonzerobit
Location: DC Metro Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (Pandas/matplotlib, Django, Flask), JavaScript, Linux,
AWS, MySQL/PostgreSQL, PHP/WordPress

Résumé/CV: Via email.

Email: nonzerobit@gmail.com

I'm a generalist by experience, and feel comfortable in most any position with
any stack. I'm a good fit for roles where communication skills are important,
or for adding value by identifying and solving difficult problems. I'm open to
contracts or full-time.

------
imwally
Location: Philadelphia, PA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go, Python, C, PHP, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Drupal, Git, Shell
Scripting, UNIX

Résumé/CV: [https://wallyjones.com](https://wallyjones.com) /
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/oz312s4acwlaigf/resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/oz312s4acwlaigf/resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: wally@wallyjones.com

------
glik22
Location: SF Bay Area Remote: Open to it Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
Python/Django/Rest Framework/Postgres 6+ years. React 4+ years. I have a
decent amount of experience with Elasticsearch, Flask, SQLAlchemy, and gRPC as
well. Résumé/CV: Happy to share over email Email: glik22@gmail.com

I'm a product-minded engineer looking for a role at a
biotech/healthcare/education company.

------
filipmestrovic
Full-stack or back-end development, 5+ years of professional experience on
both greenfield and big projects.

Available for part-time work at the moment.

Location: EU

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: Probably not

Technologies: Java, Kotlin, Scala, Javascript, Spring Boot, NodeJS, React,
Jenkins, Linux, common sense

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/filipmestrovic/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/filipmestrovic/)

------
gary17the
Location: a U.S. citizen in Central Europe (European Union)

Remote: Yes (10+ years of experience working remotely)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Swift (2+ years), Objective-C (5+ years), C/C++ (10+ years),
SQL, JavaScript, UNIX shell, etc.

Résumé/CV: Available upon request.

Email: a4695813-80e7-404f-9a57-9392d87bb073 at outlook dot com

About me: A wide range of experience, from client-side mobile apps, through
desktop software, to server-side message brokers.

------
skyriser

      SEEKING WORK | Montreal, Canada | Remote/Freelance
      Technologies: iOS/macOS, Objective-C/Swift
      Web: http://chriscomeau.com
      Resume/CV: http://chriscomeau.com/resume
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/christiancomeau
      GitHub: https://github.com/chriscomeau
      Email: chris.comeau@skyriser.com

------
RealPoc
Location: Zelenodolsk, Russia

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: iOS, Obj-C, Swift, Cocoa Touch, Cocoa

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/KNiR8j](https://goo.gl/KNiR8j)

GitHub: [https://github.com/RafaelKayumov](https://github.com/RafaelKayumov)

Email: justpoc@gmail.com

7+ years of native iOS / Mac OS development experience; Numerous apps pushed
to App Store + couple of OS X apps.

------
millionpushups
Location: New York Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
Python(some PyData stack)/Java/C/JavaScript, Flask, Django, Postgres, SQL,
ElasticSearch, GCP, Docker, Kubernetes, code review, CI/CD, testing, version
control, refactoring, data modeling, object-oriented design Résumé/CV: Please
email for full CV Email: billionsofworlds at protonmail dot com

------
mnoorani
Location: Sydney, Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: 2x AWS Certified (SA, DevOps), C#/Java/Python, Docker,
SQL/Database, REST APIs, IaC

Résumé/CV: [https://moiznoorani.com/resume/](https://moiznoorani.com/resume/)

Email: moiz.noorani1@gmail.com

I'm looking for opportunities only in Australia to join my family there. I'm
currently working full-time in Frankfurt, Germany.

~~~
anitil
I see you worked on APIMatic - do you have any experience with Apigee?

------
slymax
Location: Vienna, Austria

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: HTML5, CSS (Sass/Less), JavaScript (ES6+), Vue.js, React,
Next.js, Angular, jQuery, Node.js, Express, Socket.io, MongoDB, Firebase, Git
& SVN, Jest

Résumé/CV: available upon request

Github: [https://github.com/slymax](https://github.com/slymax)

Email: contact@slymax.com

Web: [https://slymax.com](https://slymax.com)

------
lgm527

      Location: NYC
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, React, React Native, Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Python, SQL, PostgreSQL, AWS, Docker, HTML, CSS/SASS, Git, SCRUM/Agile Methodology
      Résumé/CV: https://laurellmccaffrey.com/
      Email: laurellmccaffrey@gmail.com

------
natthan
Location: Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, Lua, Python, Go, Git, UNIX Command Line, and Rust

Résumé/CV: [https://ansimita.github.io](https://ansimita.github.io)

Email: kar [dot] joon [at] icloud [dot] com

New graduate/junior/entry-level interested in embedded systems, system
programming, and open source software. Not interested in Java, web
development, or Windows.

------
rahul_job_sort
Location : Bangalore, India

Remote : Yes

Willing to relocate : Yes

Technologies : C++, C, Device Drivers, NT Kernel, Linux Kernel, Low level and
low latency coding, multi core programming, distributed file systems, golang,
ebpf, io_uring, scsi stack, financial markets.

Resume:
[https://in.linkedin.com/in/raikrahul](https://in.linkedin.com/in/raikrahul)

Email - rai-rahul@hotmail.com

------
DJBunnies

      Location: Boston, MA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Maybe
      Technologies: Expert PHP (Zend certified engineer) (symfony, doctrine, etc) and MySQL, redis, pretty good JS, Vue, and excellent AWS experience, especially Cloudformation and working with ECS.
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexrockwell
      Email: jobs@rockshouse.com

------
prdpx7
Location: Gurgaon, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

\- Languages: Python, JavaScript, Go, Node.js

\- Tools/Frameworks: Django, React, PostgreSQL, Redis, RabbitMQ.

Résumé/CV:
[https://prdpx7.github.io/assets/pdf/resume.pdf](https://prdpx7.github.io/assets/pdf/resume.pdf)

Email: See Résumé

GitHub: [https://github.com/prdpx7](https://github.com/prdpx7)

------
rusye
Location: Charlotte, NC Remote: Yes

Technologies:

\--MongoDb, Express, React, Node (MERN), PostgeSQL, JavaScript, NoSQL, SQL,
HTML, CSS

\--Going to Learn GraphQL next

Résumé:
[https://www.russcodes.com/russ_codes_resume.pdf](https://www.russcodes.com/russ_codes_resume.pdf)

Email: russ [at] russcodes.com

About Me: I'm a full-stack developer that is looking for a position as a
software developer or a full-stack developer

------
dizzystar
Location: Los Angeles, CA

email: dbtoomey@gmail.com

Willing to relocate: no

Backend contractor in Clojure, Python, and Databases.

Website: [https://butternotes.com](https://butternotes.com)

\-- tech stack in butternotes: clojure, postgresql, vuejs, musicxml and other
music-related libs.

github: [https://github.com/dt1](https://github.com/dt1)

Location: Los Angeles, CA

------
charliefoxtwo
Location: USA Remote: Yes (preferred) Willing to relocate: Yes (open to other
countries as well) Technologies: C#, Postgres, Kotlin, open to any backend
tech stack Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/reynolds-
tyler](https://www.linkedin.com/in/reynolds-tyler) Email: me@reynolds.tj

------
tumaranja
Location: Helsinki

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: UX design (customer journey maps, user flows,
wireframes/wireflows, information architecture) UX research (interviews,
observations) UI design (responsive web, native)

Résumé/CV: [https://bit.ly/2OgQVTd](https://bit.ly/2OgQVTd)

Portfolio: anjapetrovic.com

Email: hi@anjapetrovic.com

------
arshbot
Seeking Software Engineering role, ideally solving hard vertical problems.

    
    
      Location:US
    
      Remote:Yes
    
      Willing to relocate:Possibly
    
      Technologies:python,Django, k8s, docker, lots of low level Bitcoin, payment systems
    
      Résumé/CV: email or https://www.linkedin.com/in/harshagoli
    
      Email: harshagoli@protonmail.com

------
fhssn1
Location: Canada Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Only within Canada for the next few years.

Technologies: Scientific stack (Python, C, OpenGL, some CUDA), STEM Research,
Computational (Comp) Electronics, Comp-Physics, Comp-Chemistry, Comp-
Materials-Science, Comp-Biophysics, Data Science/Machine Learning, Win32/C++,
IoT, C Networking, some web.

Résumé/CV: Kindly let me know. Thanks.

Email: fhssn1@gmail.com

------
reversehacker
Searching for software reverse engineering opportunities in all categories. I
like to reverse things and provide solutions with software development. I'm
advancing in reversing and am very experienced in writing software.

Location: Germany

Remote: Yes or On-Site

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C/C++, ASM, Windows internals/kernel, IDA, Cheat Engine, C#,
Win32

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: reverse2020 att cb92 dott de

------
orfeasa
Seeking Junior Backend Engineer role in London, UK.

    
    
      Location: London, UK
      Remote: Not necessarily
      Willing to relocate: Depends
      Technologies: Back-end development (Python, Django)
      Résumé/CV: available via mail or LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/orfeasa/
      Email: hn (at) orfeasa (dot) com

------
undebuggable
Location: southern Poland

Remote: yes (never done though)

Willing to relocate: yes ― Czechia, Luxembourg, Netherlands, Switzerland

Technologies: front-end, full-stack, devops, cloud ― JavaScript, ECMAScript,
TypeScript, Python, Unix shell

Résumé/CV: [https://ow.cx](https://ow.cx), more on request ― please share the
URL to the job opening

Email: pawel@<domain-above>

------
rscnt
Location: San Salvador, El Salvador

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: python (flask, django, ~fastapi?, pandas, scikit-learn,
tensorflow), ruby (rails), sagemaker, gcp automl, airflow, luigi, spark

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/raulascencio/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/raulascencio/)

email: rascencio@protonmail.com

------
gvsytov
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C, C++, Java, Python, PHP, JavaScript, SQL, Git, Linux (Debian)

Résumé/CV: See website below

Website: [https://sytov.net/](https://sytov.net/)

Github: [https://github.com/albicant](https://github.com/albicant)

Email: gv(at)sytov(dot)net

------
tijuco2
SEEKING WORK Location: Boston

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Firewalls Fortinet, Juniper, Cisco. VPN, Linux, Network, DNS
(bind and unbound), shell scripting

Resume/CV: Available on request.

Email: sendtomy@protonmail.com

Languages: English / Portuguese

9 years of experience with network security, and responsible for the CSIRT of
three large Autonomous Systems during this period. I'm aways available to
help.

------
Antariksh86
Location: Boston, MA Remote: Yes Willing to Relocate: Yes Technologies:
Software Testing (Manual and Automation) using Postman, Ready API and
Selenium, Python. Email: antarikshbharadwaj0330@gmail.com

Senior QA Engineer with 12 years of experience in software testing lookign for
contract or full-time work.

------
cplex_go_nogo
Location: Washington State

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C++, kicad, fusion360, RSLogix

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/keith-harris-
science/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/keith-harris-science/)

Email:k.harris@sudomail.com

I am an R&D engineering assistant looking to grow my skills and advance my
career.

------
imgeraldalinio

      Location: Philippines
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Not now
      Technologies: AWS Administrator | DevOps | System Admin | Linux System Administrator
      CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1f01UY5L4A4SIEspCVbBMs9_Jgc3cD_6I/view?usp=sharing
      Email: In CV
      Available: Now

------
cpu_
Location: Prague, Czech Republic

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (inside EU)

Technologies/Experience: C, Python, * Rust, * Lua, * CodeQL, Binary
analysis/Malware analysis/Reverse engineering (* beginner level or used more
that 3 years ago)

Résumé/CV: on request through email

Email: cpu_0@pm.me

Interested in binary analysis(/reverse engineering) jobs and entry-level
kernel development.

------
andronov004
Location: Russia

    
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Maybe
    
      Technologies: Full stack. Python/JavaScript/aiohttp/django/reactjs/redux/docker/html/css/hit and etc.
    
      Résumé/CV:https://bit.ly/2CVRNdz
    
      Email: me@andronov.io

------
Immortal333
Location: Ahmedabad, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies/Skills: Machine Learning, Deep Learning, Computer Vision, Python,
Pytorch, Flask

Résumé/CV and Email : available on Personal website

Personal Website: pi pi pi pi pi pi pi pi pi pi pika pipi pi pipi pi pi pi
pipi pi pi pi pi pi pi pi pipi pi pi pi pi pi pi pi pi pi pi pichu pichu pichu
pichu ka chu pipi pipi pipi pipi pi pi pi pi pikachu pi pi pi pi pi pi pi pi
pi pi pi pi pikachu pikachu ka ka ka ka pikachu pichu ka ka ka ka ka ka ka ka
ka ka ka ka pikachu ka ka ka ka ka ka ka ka ka ka ka pikachu pikachu pipi ka
ka ka ka ka ka ka pikachu pi pi pi pi pikachu pikachu pi pi pikachu pi pi pi
pikachu pi pi pikachu ka ka ka ka ka ka ka ka ka ka ka ka ka ka ka ka ka ka ka
pikachu pi pi pi pi pi pi pi pi pi pi pi pikachu pichu pi pi pi pi pikachu ka
ka ka ka ka pikachu pipi ka ka ka ka ka pikachu pi pi pikachu pi pi pi pi pi
pi pi pi pi pi pi pikachu ka ka ka ka ka ka ka ka ka ka ka ka pikachu pi pi pi
pi pi pi pi pi pi pi pi pi pi pikachu ka ka ka ka ka ka ka ka ka ka ka ka ka
ka ka ka ka ka ka pikachu pichu pikachu pipi pi pi pi pi pi pi pi pikachu pi
pi pi pi pi pi pikachu pichu pi pikachu

~~~
Immortal333
Hint for solving: Esoteric programming language

------
luord
Location: Colombia

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: Depends on the project and country.

Technologies:

\- Python (Django, Flask, SQLAlchemy, Celery).

\- JavaScript (Vue, React, Node, Typescript).

\- Operations: Docker(-compose), Ansible, GCP, Gitlab-CI, Heroku.

\- Other: PostgreSQL, Bash.

Resume/CV: [https://luord.com/pages/resume](https://luord.com/pages/resume)

Email: lo@luord.com

------
amadeuspagel
Location: Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Svelte, Web Audio API, PouchDB

Résumé/CV:

\- [https://8bars.app](https://8bars.app) (made with Svelte and the Web Audio
API)

\- [https://thinktype.app](https://thinktype.app) (made with Svelte and
PouchDB)

Email: amadeuspagel@gmail.com

------
JJBusiness

      Location: San Francisco, Palo Alto, East Palo Alto, Marin County
      Remote: Available
      Willing to relocate: Available
      Technologies: iOS, Android, Ruby on Rails, jQuery, Unity Engine, Python
      Résumé/CV: Available upon request
      Email: jjbusinesspartners@gmail.com

------
fxtentacle
I do AI image processing and I'm looking for a new challenge. The more
difficult, the better.

Remote only.

Preferably part-time / project based. Or otherwise it needs to be ridiculously
well paid.

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/hajonils](https://www.linkedin.com/in/hajonils)

------
growthdata
Location: Sao Paulo, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Resume: I lead Marketing and Growth at a startup from seed to series B,
scaling revenue >100x. I'm looking for growth or marketing opportunities. I
currently manage 14 people and have extensive background on paid acquisition,
growth hacking, SQL, etc

email: growthdatastartup@gmail.com

------
ramonwtf

      Location: Palma, Spain
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Backend + Devops. Python (Flask, SQLAlchemy, Celery, Pytest), PostgreSQL, Redis, Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, Linux.
      Résumé/CV: https://ramon.wtf/resume
      Email: hello@ramon.wtf

------
lloydjones
Location: Devon, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JS (React/Node), PHP, some fastai

Other skills: CTO, people management (remote-first), producing detailed
documentation

Résumé:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/lloydajones/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/lloydajones/)

Email: hn@lloydjones.io

------
squiguy7
Location: Southern California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: For the right position

Technologies: Go, Rust, Python, Perl, SQL, Redis, Kafka, AWS, Git, REST,
Nginx, gRPC, Bash, Java, C

Résumé/CV: Email me or see my personal site:
[https://garrettsquire.com](https://garrettsquire.com)

Email: mail@garrettsquire.com

------
alexanderjbuck

      Location: Baltimore, MD
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes Southern California (preferred)
      Technologies: Java, SQL, Linux, Docker
      Résumé/CV: https://1drv.ms/w/s!Aq3bHD_1yf2h-T-13s8syFdU_F25
      Email: alexanderjbuck@gmail.com

------
snowmanstark
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, AWS, Linux, RHCE, Basic Microservices, IoT

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/philemon-
johnson/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/philemon-johnson/)

Email: philjohnson96@gmail.com

------
wamuyu
Location: Prague, Czech Republic

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate:Yes

Technologies/skills: Devnet, CCNA , CCNP -automation of Enterprise Networks,
Rest APIs, Linux, Beginner Python, Version Control, Networking protocols:
TCP/IP, OSPF, BGP. Technical Sales Acumen

Résumé/CV: Available On request via email

Email:annewamuyumurakaru@gmail.com

------
pkb
Location: Cork, Ireland

Remote: yes, remote only

Willing to relocate: not possible

Technologies: Linux (Debian, RedHat, CentOS, Gentoo, LFS),

scripting (Python, bash), AWS, Docker,

databases (MySQL, Postgres),

backup (AMANDA, Bacula),

e-mail (Postfix),

virtualization (Xen, VMWare, Virtualbox),

filesystems (OpenAFS, Samba),

DNS (bind), kerberos, FAI, VIM.

Resume/CV: by e-mail on request.

Email: pk.b [at] interia {dot} pl

Linux based sysadmin/devops. Full time Linux user since 1998.

------
ro-mx

      Location:            Mexico
      Remote:              true
      Willing to relocate: true
      Technologies:        .netcore, js, docker
      Résumé/CV:           https://rogithub.github.io/
      Email:               correo.rodrigo@gmail.com

------
kurizu4444
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Would prefer onsite, but coronavirus

Willing to relocate: Yes to Seattle or Europe

Technologies: React, Node, SQL/noSQL, GraphQL, Redux, Next.JS, React Native

Resume/CV: linkedin.com/in/christianbegor , github.com/christianhubbard

email: chrishubbard92@hotmail.com

------
Hello71

      Location: Toronto, Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Anywhere in the US
      Technologies: C, Python, shell, Linux, networking
      Résumé/CV: https://alxu.ca/resume/
      Email: see resume

------
ronanyeah
Location: Remote

Remote: Y

Willing to relocate: N

Technologies: Elm / Rust / GraphQL

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/ronanyeah](https://github.com/ronanyeah)

Email: my github username at pm.me

Interested in MVPs, greenfield projects, or consulting on functional
programming on the web.

------
oldboyFX
We are a two-person web development team with extensive experience in
architecting, building, and managing large custom-made applications.

Recent projects: [https://codetree.co/case-studies](https://codetree.co/case-
studies)

Throughout the last decade we built Airbnb-like platforms, music streaming
apps, healthcare/finance/construction apps, real-time GPS vehicle tracking
suites, worked on core systems of big data platforms (millions of daily
transactions) and more.

We mostly collaborate with companies, but also have a lot of positive
experiences assuming CTO-for-hire roles to work with non-technical founders.

\---

Location: Central Europe

Remote: Yes, since the beginning of our careers

Willing to relocate: No

Email: vedran@codetree.co

\---

We specialize in in back-end, DevOps, system administration (Ruby on Rails,
PostgreSQL, Elastic, Docker, AWS, etc.), and also do light React/Front-end
work when necessary.

Read more on [https://codetree.co/](https://codetree.co/)

------
readyplayerlink

      Location: Houston, TX
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, React, Docker, AWS
      Résumé/CV: https://www.abeergs.com/about/abeer_resume.html
      Email: abeer.sewak@gmail.com

------
welvin
Location: Philadelphia, PA

Remote: Remote or onsite

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java backend

Résumé/CV:
[https://ericbalawejder.com/resume/](https://ericbalawejder.com/resume/)

Email: eric.balawejder@protonmail.com

------
prithsr
Location: Greensboro, NC

Remote: Yes, if U.S.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Wordpress, basic R/Python/MySQL/Adobe Premiere
Pro/Sketch

Resume: [https://rakhyani.com/resume](https://rakhyani.com/resume)

email: priths@me.com

------
greenc123
Location: San Jose, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Inside the San Francisco, Bay Area

Technologies: Javascript, HTML, CSS, MongoDB, ExpressJS, ReactJS, NodeJS

Resume & Email:
[https://carlosgreenpersonalsite.com](https://carlosgreenpersonalsite.com)

------
ska80
Location: Bishkek, Kyrgyzstan

Remote: YES (with experience)

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: C, Java 8+, JavaScript ES6+, Common Lisp (LispWorks),
Erlang/OTP, NodeJS, PostgreSQL, Redis, full-stack, systems programming,
GNU/Linux, OpenBSD, macOS

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: ska80 [at] gmx [dot] com

------
jmsalcido
Location: Mexico/Sonora (-7 GMT)

Remote: Yes please

Willing to relocate: depending on $$$!

Technologies: fullstack developer, ruby on rails, jvm tech, mobile.

Resume/CV: [https://jmsalcido.dev/](https://jmsalcido.dev/)

Email: jmsalcidoaguilar@gmail.com

------
datameta
Looking for a Full-Stack/Backend or Machine Learning position.

Location: NYC Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Javascript [Node, React], Java, C|C++, Octave/MATLAB,
Tensorflow

Résumé/CV: Please request via email

Email: Dmelnikovr@gmail.com

------
mendelmaleh
Location: East Coast, USA

Remote: Open

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go/Golang, Python, Bash, Linux

Resume: [https://mendel.sh/resume.pdf](https://mendel.sh/resume.pdf)

Email: mendelmaleh@gmail.com

------
drmidnight
Location: Bay Area, CA

Remote: Yes for now or permanently

Willing to relocate: Depends on opportunity

Technologies: Apple platforms (iOS, tvOS, macOS), Swift, Objective-C, C,
Python

Résumé/CV: By request

Email: crmorello@gmail.com

\- About 5 years of Apple development experience

\- Shipped 10 applications

------
serkandurusoy
\------------------------------------------

Location: Kaş, Andifli, Kaş/Antalya

Remote: Preferred. I'm highly experienced in starting and scaling cross-
functional, autonomous teams internationally and remotely.

Willing to relocate: Yes. Coastal, sub-tropic latitudes in any longitude.
Availability of marina/mooring facilities for a sailing liveaboard life would
be highly motivating.

Technologies: Expert in full stack JavaScript, experienced with distributed
systems, comfortable across web and mobile ui's, apis, platforms and
infrastructure. I'm not necessarily married to a specific technology. I care
deeply about architecture and maintainability.

Résumé/CV: [http://www.serkandurusoy.com/Serkan-Durusoy-
Resume.pdf](http://www.serkandurusoy.com/Serkan-Durusoy-Resume.pdf)

GitHub: [https://github.com/serkandurusoy](https://github.com/serkandurusoy)

StackOverflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/1064151/serkan-
durusoy](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1064151/serkan-durusoy)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/serkandurusoy/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/serkandurusoy/)

\------------------------------------------

I am a so-called t-shaped, generalist, servant-type engineering leader,
mentor, facilitator with over 20 years of experience.

My last role at Paystack (YC'W16 backed by Stripe, VISA, Tencent) reorganizing
and tripling the engineering team reporting to the CEO and working together
with the CTO, gave the opportunity to navigate some very unique challenges and
helped me decide what I want to pursue next.

I'm looking for a hands-on, senior engineering leadership role that would be
set up to facilitate communication across often misaligned executive, product
and engineering teams, helping emerge common strategy and support autonomous
execution.

I'd especially prefer working in an environment where cultural common
denominator is critical thinking that is used to pragmatically form or let go
of opinions on business, product and technology alike.

Titles don't matter. You can call me whatever you like. I'm golden with plain
Serkan and a vanilla engineering title accompanied by a warm smile :)

\------------------------------------------

Email: serkan@serkandurusoy.com

\------------------------------------------

------
ccarnino
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: iOS, Swift

Résumé/CV: [https://tugulab.org](https://tugulab.org)

Email: claudio@tugulab.org

I am looking for Lead or Senior position. Preferably as a contractor.

------
anastmag
Location: Athens, Greece

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technical Skills: Reverse Engineering, Vulnerability Research, Exploit Dev,
Fuzzing

Technologies: C/C++, Python, x86 assembly, Ghidra, Ida Pro, Windbg, gdb

Email: anastasios [at] mageirias [dot] com

------
FailMore
Please consider me :) I'm looking for my first engineering role. I'm extremely
hard working and I love product focused development. I have recently completed
a full-stack Ruby on Rails bootcamp and since then I have designed and built
my first webapp: [https://taaalk.co](https://taaalk.co). A platform for people
to have online conversations, e.g: [https://taaalk.co/t/bitcoin-maxima-other-
crypto-things](https://taaalk.co/t/bitcoin-maxima-other-crypto-things). The
greatest engineering challenges were solved for the Taaalk participants, so if
you want to get a sense of what it can do, it would be best to start your own
Taaalk.

It's: * Ruby on Rails (running on the Edge branch) * Javascript * AJAX * SCSS
* Running on a Hetzner machine (Ubuntu) with an AWS S3 bucket

During my bootcamp my team and I really pushed the boundaries of the final
project by building a Rails application that dynamically builds other complex
Rails applications:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&t=4031&v=lUUJoE...](https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&t=4031&v=lUUJoEvs8Uk)

The people who ran the course said "DAMNNNNNN". This is the comment from the
course founder who is also a systems engineer:

"Joshua built at Le Wagon an amazing product. The first time that he brought
to me the idea of creating a wep app that could create other web apps
automatically I thought "This is going to be interesting but really hard to
implement". But after two weeks, it was done and working smoothly, that
product was one of the best from that batch. Adding to that, Joshua has a
really good capacity to learn new topics, he is focused and a nice guy to be
around.”

Everyone else from my team has been hired - so you should snap me up!

Location: London

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Exaggerated sense of self: Yes

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Javascript, AJAX, SCSS, AWS

Résumé/CV: Prior to this I have founded a startup
([https://techcrunch.com/2013/10/28/shufflehub-is-for-when-
you...](https://techcrunch.com/2013/10/28/shufflehub-is-for-when-you...)),
been a VC at DN Capital and run growth for a suite of bootstrapped startups
(50k-1M ARR).

Email: eichler [dot] summers [at] gmail [dot] com

Really? An exaggerated sense of self? No

------
nwienert
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Broadly, frontend, CS degree and experience in basically every
language. Typescript, JavaScript, and everything top to bottom on the stack
from React, React Native to backend node. Swift, SwiftUI and iOS apps. Have
built ML models from scratch and deployed them in production. I’m a designer
specialized on brand - built out many brands top to bottom from logo to
website, etc. Comfortable in an assortment of backend tech as well, have set
up many backend services with docker, graphql, etc.

Résumé/CV: Not online, see [https://tryorbit.com](https://tryorbit.com) for
some of my design and frontend talent (though it’s unfinished on mobile and
overall, and built on a custom UI stack that’s quite intense + Framer Motion).
I am probably the best all around person for (design * frontend *
speed/output) you’ll find.

Email: See profile.

Long time developer, I’ve really specialized at the intersection of building
performant and large scale apps on the frontend on time and with exceptional
intuition for UX and architecture, not limited to just the web either (Swift
and SwiftUI are a passion). I’ve started many companies, raised our last one
through Founders Fund as the CTO and had success rolling it out at several
companies.

Looking for PART TIME work. Really you should use me as a consultant to
bootstrap your next stack. We have a lot of valuable tech we’ve built over the
years.

Currently, my business partner and I have retooled our last stack to be a sort
of “ultimate bootstrap” for a React Native + SwiftUI. We have a complete
stack: Kubernetes, Rio, Hasura, a monorepo fully scripted and CI integrated
with Github Actions. On the frontend gqless which we have found to be a
miracle and flat out superior to Apollo Graphql in every way. We’ve spent many
months getting Typescript and the monorepo to behave well.

And the coolest piece: a UI kit that takes react-native-web and puts a
SwiftUI-like component set together (think: VStack, HStack), with a _custom
static extraction plugin_ that optimizes everything, even pre evaluating many
things such that your final React components barely do any work at all.

Basically - if you want to put together or upgrade your frontend on React
Native or want help putting together a SwiftUI app, you may not do better.

We are looking to extend our runway but not in a rush to deliver our product,
so my goal is to take a couple days a week and put it towards your needs.
Happy to chat more via email.

------
AlRad
Location: Luxembourg Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: C/C++,
Python, Common Lisp, Bash Email: post@alexradcliffe.com

------
dennymrh
Location: NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Data Structures and Algorithms, Blockchain, Two year IT
Industry Experience

Resume: Will email upon request

Email: dennymrh@gmail.com

------
VinnyP_Job
Location: Chicago, IL, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No in the short term, Yes in the long term.

Technologies: Product Manager, Java, PHP, Python, Javascript, Node, HTML/CSS,
Google Cloud Platform (Google App Engine, Compute Engine, Task Queue, Cloud
Storage, most Google APIs such as Maps, Firebase), AWS, serverless, lambda,
Spotfire, PowerBI, Excel, Access, VBA, Zapier, IFTTT, MailChimp

Résumé/CV: See below. Looking for Product Manager/Developer
Evangelist/Marketing/connecting-with-user type work.

Email: annevs@protonmail.com

Details: ---------------------------------------

Claim to tech fame: I am the second most frequent poster (or at least, was) on
the Google App Engine Groups forum: 1671 posts commenting on and helping
people run their applications on Google App Engine (PaaS similar to Heroku):
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!profile/google-
appengine/A...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!profile/google-
appengine/APn2wQelzEgQXHCx7jep-
DuLr36FbT-5MsPvqU22INkgOXJR9mspeZ_lKIBpXqxkzvU1ShtLf88z) . As a representative
sample, see [https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/google-
appengine/RtIke...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/google-
appengine/RtIkexUJj3Q/MU422SEdOXkJ) (I am Vinny P in the thread).

I have 10+ years of experience coding in Java, Python, PHP, Javascript, and
Node. I also spent a few years as a data analyst using SQL, Spotfire, Excel,
Datameer, and custom in-house applications to maintain a store of confidential
data - mostly bank client data required due to Know Your Customer/AML/Patriot
Act rules/legislation. For the last 4+ years I have been an internal Product
Manager - managing a tool that is used inhouse within a bank by its employees;
usually by legal-types.

I am a former consultant, although most of my recent experience has been in
the banking/finance/commodities industries.

I'm looking for a Product Manager/Dev Evangelist/Project Manager/Product
Marketing/Community Manager type work, something where my day is working with
users, interacting with multiple different departments, being the liaison
between different departments, meeting new people, etc.

Fun things about me: I love movies and writing. I am a seasoned traveler and I
love doing so - I have Global Entry and TSA Precheck. I fill out tax forms for
the elderly under the IRS VITA (Volunteer Income Tax Assistance) program.

Thanks for reading.

